# Bruce Lee vs. Mike Tyson



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2010)

Who would win?

Location HTC.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

this is a shitstorm thread man

any ways Tyson prime..lolstomps


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

bruce lee has an incredible speed and striking strenght advintage. he is more technichal and jeet kun do>>box in terms of power, speed, technique and all. tyson can only see a flash and than run away with some broken bones


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> bruce lee has an incredible speed and striking strenght advintage. he is more technichal and jeet kun do>>box in terms of power, speed, technique and all. tyson can only see a flash and than run away with some broken bones



....what besides pop culture..heresay and movies...is your basis to make any of these claims?

do you have any idea how monstrously fast Tyson was? or just how potent his striking power was?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> ....what besides pop culture..heresay and movies...is your basis to make any of these claims?
> 
> do you have any idea how monstrously fast Tyson was? or just how potent his striking power was?



the long beach dimonstration....with a "one inch punch" he threw some meter back the other guy, while holdin back with the purpose to not hurting him. with his striking speed he was able to perform a full swinged punch in 0,05 seconds.
Impressive speed feat, isn't it?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> the long beach dimonstration....with a "one inch punch" he threw some meter back the other guy, while holdin back with the purpose to not hurting him. with his striking speed he was able to perform a full swinged punch in 0,05 seconds.
> Impressive speed feat, isn't it?



..oh lord

I'll save you a massive twenty plus page shitstorm

Tyson demolishes him..no concrete evidence has ever been presented validating lee's ability to challenge world caliber pro fighters much less the giants of boxing


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 19, 2010)

I love lee but he would be hardpressed to be in fighting condition after just one connected punch from tyson... and lord knows if a single punch connected a couple more would be connecting soon after as well.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

boxers aren't as complete fighters as martial artists. lee wasn't just an actor. He was a TRUE martial artist....nowhere near to the 10th dan level....but still in the dan level.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> boxers aren't as complete fighters as martial artists. lee wasn't just an actor. He was a TRUE martial artist....nowhere near to the 10th dan level....but still in the dan level.



and he's openly admitted guys like ali would wreck his shit

theres a difference between your primary profession being acting..your passion being martial arts..and you being very good at it in your spare time

and professionals who compete at it practically at every level all their lives..

Lee's not beating Tyson...


----------



## Shinsengumi (Sep 19, 2010)

Tyson rips Lee a new asshole, dude. 

Do you know how many weight-classes the guy's got on him?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLAOZpYdjgk[/YOUTUBE]

and

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH6npy3bfng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

by those vids lee is above tyson. he's got OMG speed and technique...and strenght...deal with it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 19, 2010)

lee has the fighting skill advantage and range because of his legs, but prime tyson has ridiculous punching speed and near explosive power. a few kicks from lee won't do much damage but one punch from tyson is likely breaking bone and causing internal bleeding.

marital arts, especially the ones lee practice, revolved around flowing around and through your opponents moves. AKA: don't get hit,block and kind move around your opponents hits. sadly blocking will get lee murdered here.

and tyson's punching speed is simply faster. lee will be forced to block rather than dodge and its gonna end up killing him. Lee CAN win this, but its gonna be with extreme difficult. but a large majority of these ends with tyson murdering him. even if lee wins a few times he is coming out with a heavy injuries.

tl;dr version: tyson wins like 95% of the matches and the 5% lee wins but he comes out with massive damage.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm giving this to Bruce, although he's one of my personal heros so don't mind me.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> lee has the fighting skill advantage and range because of his legs, but prime tyson has ridiculous punching speed and near explosive power. a few kicks from lee won't do much damage but one punch from tyson is likely breaking bone and causing internal bleeding.
> 
> marital arts, especially the ones lee practice, revolved around flowing around and through your opponents moves. AKA: don't get hit,block and kind move around your opponents hits. sadly blocking will get lee murdered here.
> 
> ...



have you seen the videos? lee can brake 5-6cm wood (or is it something else?) with no effort at blinding speed. he's got massive striking force too, don't forget it


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> have you seen the videos? lee can brake 5-6cm wood (or is it something else?) with no effort at blinding speed. he's got massive striking force too, don't forget it



pre set conditions with things twisted in the performers favor

vs a man known for utterly annihilating people usually within the first two minutes of a fight


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> pre set conditions with things twisted in the performers favor
> 
> vs a man known for utterly annihilating people usually within the first two minutes of a fight



you shouldn't understimate none of them. there are vids. in those vids tyson dimonstrates less speed, physical and striking strenght. oh, and BTW, a full swinged punch at 0,05 secs, is a punch at 36 kph. near to the peak human speed.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> you shouldn't understimate none of them. there are vids. in those vids tyson dimonstrates less speed, physical and striking strenght. oh, and BTW, a full swinged punch at 0,05 secs, is a punch at 36 kph. near to the peak human speed.



I'm not sure your understanding what I'm saying


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

maybe, or maybe not. I can't know if I understood right what you said. try to explain, than I will know


----------



## rockonyx (Sep 19, 2010)

Bruce Lee manifested himself as Chuck Norris's beard, the very SOURCE of Chuck's power. Bruce Lee once put a kitten in during a fight scene, so his sheer brutality wouldn't scare the audience away. Bruce reiatsu stomps.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> have you seen the videos? lee can brake 5-6cm wood (or is it something else?) with no effort at blinding speed. he's got massive striking force too, don't forget it



Massive striking force is irrevelant because if he just tries to go head up with Tyson, it won't be a happy ending for lee.

The only way lee can win is i guess maybe wear out Tyson with hit and run tactics.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> maybe, or maybe not. I can't know if I understood right what you said. try to explain, than I will know



I'm saying that doing that stuff in a set up stable and calm enviornment where theres not a guy who could very well cause life threatening injury to you with a punch..and is mind boggling fast for his size..and has more practical experience..coming at you with the ferocity tyson did

replicating things like that..under said pressure is never easy and rarely doable even fer d'masters


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

Even if he's strenght isn't enough to take tyson down (but it's enough) he's faster and has good reflexe. he could dodge and hit, dodge,hit, and so on...'till he's tired OR tyson is k.o.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Even if he's strenght isn't enough to take tyson down (but it's enough) he's faster and has good reflexe. he could dodge and hit, dodge,hit, and so on...'till he's tired OR tyson is k.o.




This is actually very possible. It's the only way he can win however and he can't allow himself to get hit once.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

ermmm......he is thin, yes.....but he was more strong than you guys think


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Even if he's strenght isn't enough to take tyson down (but it's enough) he's faster and has good reflexe. he could dodge and hit, dodge,hit, and so on...'till he's tired OR tyson is k.o.



you seriously think he has the endurance to tire out a pro boxer? 

grant you Tyson was no Fraizer or Ali (there is absolutely no conceivable way Lee could replicate the meat grinder that was thrilla in manila ) but he was still trained to go what twenty some rounds...with minimal rest performing heavy hitting while taking a beating

Lee better be running around for a long ass time...he gets nailed..once...he;s fucked

and I'm not sure if he can affect tyson too much


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> and I'm not sure if he can affect tyson too much



again, you're understimating martial arts. why nobody here looks the vids??? 
(if you did, I don't understand, really)


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> again, you're understimating martial arts. why nobody here looks the vids???
> (if you did, I don't understand, really)



no your massively underestimating the boxers and over estimating lee as a fighter


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

Dont try and kid yourselves here, Tyson's punching speed isnt even in the same league as Lee's.

Tyson in his prime weighed 216lbs(Correct me if im wrong), Lee would have no problem kicking his shit in when Tyson gets within his range as Lee has shown the leg strength to make a 300lbs punch bag slap off a ceiling.

Although on the other hand Tyson could literally wreck Lee's shit if he starts to hit him, due to the massive weight difference and Tyson's punch power.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

boxers can only punch...lee here has got a huge advintage because jeet kun do uses legs a lot. boxers are strong and durable....but lee is too...


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> boxers can only punch...lee here has got a huge advintage because jeet kun do uses legs a lot. boxers are strong and durable....but lee is too...



This is a fight, Tyson would also use his legs. Also his mouth because he's found of using it.


----------



## Lord Potato (Sep 19, 2010)

Bruce Lee stomps


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> This is a fight, Tyson would also use his legs. Also his mouth because he's found of using it.



but tyson isn't trained to kick his opponent. so legs or not, it doesn't matter


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> but tyson isn't trained to kick his opponent. so legs or not, it doesn't matter



Everyone knows how to kick and therefore he would kick in a fight. Its a fight and both people are bloodlusted.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

wow there is so much lee wank it boggles the mind


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> Everyone knows how to kick and therefore he would kick in a fight. Its a fight and both people are bloodlusted.



people can kick, but can't kick right. there's a training for kick...the same thing can be said for punches...everyone can punch, but not everyone can punch in the right way


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> people can kick, but can't kick right. there's a training for kick...the same thing can be said for punches...everyone can punch, but not everyone can punch in the right way



Jesus dude its a fight, people kick regardless of training. You swing it and put your weight behind it its not fucking rocket science.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> Jesus dude its a fight, people kick regardless of training. You swing it and put your weight behind it its not fucking rocket science.



so it's like say that in a fight the skill in a certain fight style doesn't count? in a fight, by this logic everyone should just run against his opponent and start biting him or so! it doesn't work like that, man!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> again, you're understimating martial arts. why nobody here looks the vids???
> (if you did, I don't understand, really)


Boxing is a martial art.


Wutani said:


> Dont try and kid yourselves here, Tyson's punching speed isnt even in the same league as Lee's.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRs5budNvxg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Note that these are COMBINATIONS. As far as I'm aware, Lee's only been shown to do single punches... which wouldn't do much.


Wutani said:


> Tyson in his prime weighed 216lbs(Correct me if im wrong), Lee would have no problem kicking his shit in when Tyson gets within his range as Lee has shown the leg strength to make a 300lbs punch bag slap off a ceiling.



Pretty sure that was confirmed as bullshit. From the vids around Lee doesn't make the sandbag move that much.


One note that should be made is that the OP made no mention of gear... so Tyson is punching with his barefists. This means that his destructive power is only increased. Bruce will not be able to block any of his punches, he'd just break his arms. 

Not that this changes much, as Tyson has the reach advantage, the height advantage, the weight advantage, the experience advantage, the stamina advantage... Plus Lee's bone-structure is not a good fit for fights.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> Boxing is a martial art.



of course I mean eastern martial arts. 



> Not that this changes much, as Tyson has the reach advantage, the height advantage, the weight advantage, the experience advantage, the stamina advantage... Plus Lee's bone-structure is not a good fit for fights.



height advintage?? tyson is only 1.78m tall. weight advintage? he weights like 10 or 20 kilos more than lee, ok but he doesn't even weight 100 kilos! it seems that everyone thinks that he's a tank man! stamina advintage? who knows. experience....are you kidding, right? lee was a martial artist since his teenage.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> of course I mean eastern martial arts.
> 
> 
> 
> height advintage?? tyson is only 1.78m tall. weight advintage? he weights like 10 or 20 kilos more than lee, ok but he doesn't even weight 100 kilos! it seems that everyone thinks that he's a tank man! stamina advintage? who knows. experience....are you kidding, right? lee was a martial artist since his teenage.



Mike Tyson was 5ft 11 IIRC.

Lee was 5ft 7/8, Tyson has him beaten in height don't even try to deny it.

Bruce Lee was only 135lbs, Tyson has him beat by 80lbs.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, this thread is back. I've said all along that Lee could get lucky if he's smart and goes for groin-eyes-throat attacks, but none of that is guaranteed, and if it fails, it would just piss Mike off.

Tyson smacking Lee around until he can't stand any more due to superior power is pretty much guaranteed. He might put a fairly decent showing in for himself against someone with that much of an advantage.

Lee is normally seen as cocky and overconfident, but as noted in the other thread, he has this to say about a hypothetical fight with Muhammad Ali: "Look at this (holds up fist)! This is a little Chinese fist. He'd kill me!"

Lee even admitted he'd get his ass kicked by heavy weight champs. Put this thread back in the grave, and bury it deeper this time.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 19, 2010)

Mike Tyson can kick ok so what? I don't think you understand what he's trying to tell you. Everyone can kick in a fight but if they don't have any training etc. It's not going to be as effective.

Brucelee takes this. He's faster at punching, kicking, dodging. This is not boxing where mike fights people who only uses their hands. While he tries to block his punches, lee lands a fatal kick.


*KO*


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

Who the fuck would choose a martial arts actor of 160 lbs, 5'10'' over a top 15 of all time  undisputed heavyweight boxing champion?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> Mike Tyson can kick ok so what? I don't think you understand what he's trying to tell you. Everyone can kick in a fight but if they don't have any training etc. It's not going to be as effective.
> 
> Brucelee takes this. He's faster at punching, kicking, dodging. This is not boxing where mike fights people who only uses their hands. While he tries to block his punches, lee lands a fatal kick.



yeah, THIS!



> Who the fuck would choose a martial arts actor of 160 lbs, 5'10'' over a top 15 of all time undisputed heavyweight boxing champion?



another martial artist, or someone who doesn't think "x is stronger than y because y is chinese" or "x is stronger than y because he's taller and he weights more".


----------



## Id (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> bruce lee has an incredible speed and striking strenght advintage. he is more technichal and jeet kun do>>box in terms of power, speed, technique and all. tyson can only see a flash and than run away with some broken bones



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNxaNAm_fWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 19, 2010)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNxaNAm_fWQ[/YOUTUBE]



is this supposed to prove anything?


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Everyone knows how to kick and therefore he would kick in a fight. Its a fight and both people are bloodlusted.



Tyson wins, but this is bullcrap though. It's like saying that there's no technique in punching when there clearly is. Watch an untrained enraged goon fight, and watch them flail, and then watch a boxer ground his punch properly and transfer the momentum into a non-telegraphed head on blow. World of difference, same with kicks.

Lee DOES have the kicking advantage (as long as he sticks to low attacks), but it's not really a very good advantage against a beast like Tyson.

It isn't like Lee can't kick way better than Tyson, it's more like punches >>> kicks for most uses. Hopefully Lee would be using his kicks against the proper targets though.


----------



## Id (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> by those vids lee is above tyson. he's got OMG speed and technique...and strenght...deal with it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6zlaIl0yh0[/YOUTUBE]



nadinkrah said:


> is this supposed to prove anything?



Boxers are trained to absorb punishments. Bruce Lee?s kicks will do little to ward off this mammoth  known as Iron Mike. 

This is rape, I don?t see how an actor standing 5?7 weighing @130 Ibs can go up against a prize fighter with nearly 100 Ibs on him.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Tyson wins, but this is bullcrap though. It's like saying that there's no technique in punching when there clearly is. Watch an untrained enraged goon fight, and watch them flail, and then watch a boxer ground his punch properly and transfer the momentum into a non-telegraphed head on blow. World of difference, same with kicks.



Of course there is technique in kicking im just saying that everyone can throw a kick in a fight even Tyson, this a fight not a boxing match.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 19, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRs5budNvxg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah that's fast but notice how insanely short Tyson's reach was with those strikes. Lee will be able to sit outside that range and attack his legs, use trip kicks, or aim a kick at his gut.

If you watch a fight between a boxer and someone who knows muay thai/how to attack the legs then the boxer almost always gets owned to to the range difference and the fact that they have no clue how to defend against such attacks.



Hangatýr said:


> One note that should be made is that the OP made no mention of gear... so Tyson is punching with his barefists. This means that his destructive power is only increased. Bruce will not be able to block any of his punches, he'd just break his arms.


Ever heard of deflecting a punch? In fact, most martial arts teach this rather than blocking.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Someone who hasn't trained in throwing proper kicks is fairly shit at throwing them. Watch ordinary people fight.

If Tyson is untrained in kicking (?, but even still it's Bruce Lee), his kicks aren't going to faze Lee, and by doing kicks, he'd be giving Lee a chance to play the fight on his terms, when he could just obliterate him with his punches.




> Ever heard of deflecting a punch? In fact, most martial arts teach this rather than blocking.



Accurately deflecting a rain of combo punches with light redirection is pretty much a martial arts fantasy, due to how fast jabs actually hit compared to fundamental limits on human reaction time. Of course, there's preemption of blows, but that doesn't help you against combination punching when you've been pounded into the corner.

If "most" martial arts really teach that, it's because they aren't for real fighting, and have delusions about the real world.

There's a good reason why boxers use what I will call "statistical defenses" like covering up, blocking using the stance and large gloves, and bobbing and weaving.

At least Lee moves like a boxer, but I don't think even he would think he can deftly slap aside Tyson's attacks like it was one of his movies.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Someone who hasn't trained in throwing proper kicks is fairly shit at throwing them. Watch ordinary people fight.
> 
> If Tyson is untrained in kicking (?, but even still it's Bruce Lee), his kicks aren't going to faze Lee, and by doing kicks, he'd be giving Lee a chance to play the fight on his terms, when he could just obliterate him with his punches.



This is true.

I was just making a point that even Tyson could throw a kick out as its fight and not a boxing match.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

yes, but that wouldn't be effective at all


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> of course I mean eastern martial arts.


Then learn to use proper definitions


HeavyMetalThunder said:


> height advintage?? tyson is only 1.78m tall. weight advintage? he weights like 10 or 20 kilos more than lee, ok but he doesn't even weight 100 kilos! it seems that everyone thinks that he's a tank man! stamina advintage? who knows. experience....are you kidding, right? lee was a martial artist since his teenage.


Even 5 cm makes a difference in fights. 

Tyson has that much weight on Lee IN MUSCLE MASS, it's not just dead weight. And given that Tyson was small for someone at that weight-class, he had a stocky build which means that impact forces are better distributed which results in less damage. So he is built like a tank, yes.

Tyson was a street fighter since a young age due to getting picked on because of his speech and size. He was a good brawler before joining a gym. He had been arrested 38 times by age 13, he wasn't just some weak shut-in. He was noticed by a Juvenile detention center worker as a good fighter and was introduced to the legendary Cus d'Amato. 

And unlike Bruce Lee, Tyson has dozens of videos proving his experience in fights. Show me some of Lee's, if you can.


nadinkrah said:


> Mike Tyson can kick ok so what? I don't think you understand what he's trying to tell you. Everyone can kick in a fight but if they don't have any training etc. It's not going to be as effective.
> 
> Brucelee takes this. He's faster at punching, kicking, dodging. This is not boxing where mike fights people who only uses their hands. While he tries to block his punches, lee lands a fatal kick.


Tyson was a street fighter, he's used to shit outside of boxing. I sincerely doubt Lee will be able to get off many kicks, as they leave you unbalanced.


Basilikos said:


> Yeah that's fast but notice how insanely short Tyson's reach was with those strikes. Lee will be able to sit outside that range and attack his legs, use trip kicks, or aim a kick at his gut.
> 
> If you watch a fight between a boxer and someone who knows muay thai/how to attack the legs then the boxer almost always gets owned to to the range difference and the fact that they have no clue how to defend against such attacks.
> 
> ...


Muay Thai =/= Jeet Kun Do. 

As to Tyson's reach, given how fast he can get inside, it won't be too much of a problem. He'll gladly take a shot to his shoulders if it means getting to Lee's chest.


HeavyMetalThunder said:


> yes, but that wouldn't be effective at all



Nor would Bruce Lee be.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> Nor would Bruce Lee be



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha......he's strinking force was ridicously high...go to see some video of his dimonstrations or something, than come back here. lee was used to kick through 15cm of wood and punch and kick at blinding speeds. with the 1 inch punch he nearly KOed that guy in front of him. He was holding back as hell.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> another martial artist, or someone who doesn't think "x is stronger than y because y is chinese" or "x is stronger than y because he's taller and he weights more".



I don't recall his chinesedom getting brought up.

And being taller and weighing more means you're gonna kick the other guys ass 8 times out of ten, the 2 being if there is a significant difference in terms of skill and in that area, Tyson owns Lee even more.

So yeah.



Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6zlaIl0yh0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. I thought he was bigger.



Basilikos said:


> Yeah that's fast but notice how insanely short Tyson's reach was with those strikes. Lee will be able to sit outside that range and attack his legs, use trip kicks, or aim a kick at his gut.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

He looks short because his opponents are inches taller than him. Tyson is taller than Lee. And you should stop bringing up techniques from martial arts movies. I haven't seen anyone use kicks that successfully in profights or street fights. 

Lastly, MIKE TYSON IS A PROFESSIONAL FIGHTER. LEE ISN'T. 

I thinks thats all that needs to be said.



Basilikos said:


> If you watch a fight between a boxer and someone who knows muay thai/how to attack the legs then the boxer almost always gets owned to to the range difference and the fact that they have no clue how to defend against such attacks.



Bullshit. They only win by points and you forget to mention that those are PROFESSIONAL FIGHTERS. The kind that knows boxing as well, or they would get knocked the fuck out. You also forget to mention that those muay thai fighters would never be able to kick with so much liberty in a MMA ring. How many times have I seen that K-1 fighters (essentially people that would rape stomp Bruce Lee) have fallen during a bout because they couldn't keep their balance. But in a K-1 ring, there is a ref to seperate the fight once one falls down. Guess what will happen if that kind of thing isn't the case.

This is why MMA fighters rarely kick as often as K-1 fighters.

And for God's sake, again, Mike Tyson is a heavyweight, he'd barely feel those kicks.

And since when was Lee a muay thai fighter?



Basilikos said:


> Ever heard of deflecting a punch? In fact, most martial arts teach this rather than blocking.



Thats why "most" martial arts are useless in a serious competition.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't really understand! you all talk about lee as an actor who "plays" the role of a schooled martial artist! why????


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2010)

Lmao at the Bruce Lee fc in here.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> I don't really understand! you all talk about lee as an actor who "plays" the role of a schooled martial artist! why????



Because partaking in martial arts training doesn't mean you know em well enough to beat someone twice your size.

I'd have less trouble accepting Bruce Lee's fighting prowess if this wasn't his main style. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7KxuDYfpSQ[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: LOL

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfhqGDmDr0k[/YOUTUBE]

Boxing is widely known as one of the most effective styles and it's particularly easy to prove your worth there since it is better organized than, say, some kickboxing styles, where there are 20 world champions. 

Bruce Lee wasn't good enough to make money by fighting people who were actually trying to win. 

Tyson was.



HeavyMetalThunder said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha......he's strinking force was ridicously high...go to see some video of his dimonstrations or something, than come back here. lee was used to kick through 15cm of wood and punch and kick at blinding speeds. with the 1 inch punch he nearly KOed that guy in front of him. He was holding back as hell.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

By any chance, is this you?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhrAB8WMsx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grinninggrizzly (Sep 19, 2010)

20 rounds, stamina? WTF! This kinda fight won't last long at all. Either lee will get grabbed by the neck n pummeled or as i'd like to believe, tyson will have his eyes gouged out, his marbles crushed, his neck raiger chopped etc seriously if you think tyson can fight dirty then you haven't been at the mercy of a martial artist.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> Boxing is widely known as one of the most effective styles and it's particularly easy to prove your worth there since it is better organized than, say, some kickboxing styles, where there are 20 world champions.
> 
> Bruce Lee wasn't good enough to make money by fighting people who were actually trying to win.
> 
> Tyson was.



ehehe...yeah, yeah...keep up beliving tyson is stronger than any martial artist, I don't really care


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

grinninggrizzly said:


> 20 rounds, stamina? WTF! This kinda fight won't last long at all. Either lee will get grabbed by the neck n pummeled or as i'd like to believe, tyson will have his eyes gouged out, his marbles crushed, his neck raiger chopped etc seriously if you think tyson can fight dirty then you haven't been at the mercy of a martial artist.



Tyson is a martial artist...



HeavyMetalThunder said:


> ehehe...yeah, yeah...keep up beliving tyson is stronger than any martial artist, I don't really care



Tyson is a martial artist...


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

> Tyson is a martial artist..



you should know what I mean


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

How about using proper terminology?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> Mike Tyson can kick ok so what? I don't think you understand what he's trying to tell you. Everyone can kick in a fight but if they don't have any training etc. It's not going to be as effective.
> 
> Brucelee takes this. He's faster at punching, kicking, dodging. This is not boxing where mike fights people who only uses their hands. While he tries to block his punches, lee lands a fatal kick.
> 
> ...



you in other words have absolutely no idea what the fuck your talking about 



nadinkrah said:


> is this supposed to prove anything?



it proves you have no clue what the fuck your talking about and dont know the slightest thing about the difference between 'fap fap fap omg lee' and 'fap fap omg martial arts"

vs 'boxing' "and real life competitive world class fighter who was one of the best in history"



HeavyMetalThunder said:


> ehehe...yeah, yeah...keep up beliving tyson is stronger than any martial artist, I don't really care



only it is considered one of the better styles....in fact i think french and Isreali styles and boxing make up most of the top ten with only a couple Asian styles coming 

your fucking wanking



grinninggrizzly said:


> 20 rounds, stamina? WTF! This kinda fight won't last long at all. Either lee will get grabbed by the neck n pummeled or as i'd like to believe, tyson will have his eyes gouged out, his marbles crushed, his neck raiger chopped etc seriously if you think tyson can fight dirty then you haven't been at the mercy of a martial artist.



..you can't be serious?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> you should know what I mean



You mean that animal form mumbo jumbo you see in the movies.

Tyson would snap Lee like a twig, it's not even a close match.  The first punch that connects would seal the deal for Tyson, it would either knock Lee out cold ( if it lands flush) or stagger him ( if it grazes him) leaving him open for a flush shot which would knock him out cold.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 19, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Not an argument.



Aokiji said:


> He looks short because his opponents are inches taller than him. Tyson is taller than Lee. I haven't seen anyone use kicks that successfully in profights or street fights.


I wasn't talking about height, but range. Learn the difference. 



Aokiji said:


> And you should stop bringing up techniques from martial arts movies.


Trip kicks and kicks to the opponents legs are not exclusive to movies, they are very real techniques. Techniques that leave the boxer at a large disadvantage.



Aokiji said:


> Lastly, MIKE TYSON IS A PROFESSIONAL FIGHTER. LEE ISN'T.


That's great. How's he going to defend against techniques he's never trained against? Boxers deal solely with punches, meaning only attacks to the head and torso, not attacks to the the legs.



Aokiji said:


> Bullshit. They only win by points and you forget to mention that those are PROFESSIONAL FIGHTERS. The kind that knows boxing as well, or they would get knocked the fuck out. You also forget to mention that those muay thai fighters would never be able to kick with so much liberty in a MMA ring. How many times have I seen that K-1 fighters (essentially people that would rape stomp Bruce Lee) have fallen during a bout because they couldn't keep their balance. But in a K-1 ring, there is a ref to seperate the fight once one falls down. Guess what will happen if that kind of thing isn't the case.


Red herrings galore. The point is that Tyson isn't going to know how to defend against trip kicks and attacks to the legs. Must less be prepared for his opponent using a defensive back kick once he tries to rush in close.



Aokiji said:


> And for God's sake, again, Mike Tyson is a heavyweight, he'd barely feel those kicks.


The fact that he's heavy only makes it worse when he'll fall down thanks to a trip kick or low roundhouse kick to the knee or thigh. Tyson sure as hell isn't tanking a back kick to the gut.



Aokiji said:


> And since when was Lee a muay thai fighter?


Those kinds of kicks are taught outside of muay thai. Not to mention that Lee is schooled in various forms of martial arts. Tyson won't be prepared for attacks to the groin, eyes, or throat.



Aokiji said:


> Thats why "most" martial arts are useless in a serious competition.


Ignorant much? Deflection is far better than blocking since you redirect the opponent's attack rather than take it head on and leave yourself open.

I'm not saying either combatant wins because truthfully, I'm not sure. All I'm getting at is that it's not the epic roflstomp you people make it out to be. Regardless of who wins they are not going to walk away without injuries.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you in other words have absolutely no idea what the fuck your talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if we have no idea what we are talking about, care to prove us wrong then? all your replies have been "you have no idea on what your talking about" why so serious? Can't accept the fact that someone thinks bruce can stomp the fuck out of mike? Get over yourself kiddo


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Ignorant much? Deflection is far better than blocking since you redirect the opponent's attack rather than take it head on and leave yourself open.



Actually, trying to deflect Tyson's punches with a Wing Chun parry will leave him open, since he should be covering up for dear life to avoid his head being taken off.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> if we have no idea what we are talking about, care to prove us wrong then? all your replies have been "you have no idea on what your talking about" why so serious? Can't accept the fact that someone thinks bruce can stomp the fuck out of mike? Get over yourself kiddo



1, tyson is faster

2, he has practical experience

3, he was either an olympic gold medalist himself or pwned the fuck out of them..when your that good your truly 'of the best on the entire planet" world renowned 'master' what lee aspired to become

4, combat experience practical quantifiable proof that can be backed up Tyson has this lee does not

5, Lee not only idolized boxers studied some of it himself but openly admitted he had zero chance against boxings best

6, do you have any idea just how fast and powerful Tyson was? that the man...at one point beat one of the top five of that particular era a man ten years his senior with vastly more experience so badly he had a full on emotional breakdown and retired on the spot? an eighteen year old tyson had to go over and console the man and was genuinely worried about him that is the kind of power...this mans bringing into a fight....you have any concept of the level this guy operated at?

7, endurance stamina and the ability to take beatings..Tyson has this documented and proven lee does not


----------



## HUNTER EMS (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> by those vids lee is above tyson. he's got OMG speed and technique...and strenght...deal with it.





MrChubz said:


> I'm giving this to Bruce, although he's one of my personal heros so don't mind me.





Lord Potato said:


> Bruce Lee stomps



This must be some kind of a joke. We are talking about an actor who practises martial arts, who wasn't even a professional athlete competing, who *weights around 55-60 kg*, against one of the *best heavyweight fighters recorded in history*. Tyson was an amazingly powerful, fast, explosive, durable and elusive fighter. His combination of punches straightened *heavyweights* up and laid them out, he K.O'D 44 fighters out of his 50 wins. What has Bruce Lee shown, the one inch punch ? Lol Tyson would murder Bruce. The things Bruce did in his films aren't real you know.


----------



## grinninggrizzly (Sep 19, 2010)

A boxing stance leaves you blatantly vulnerable to getting your kneecaps well... capped! And with lee's kicking power i feel for tyson's kneecap.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I wasn't talking about height, but range. Learn the difference.



Except Tyson has a better reach than Lee also....



Basilikos said:


> Trip kicks and kicks to the opponents legs are not exclusive to movies, they are very real techniques. Techniques that leave the boxer at a large disadvantage.



Not your opponent is MIKE TYSON. 



Basilikos said:


> That's great. How's he going to defend against techniques he's never trained against? Boxers deal solely with punches, meaning only attacks to the head and torso, not attacks to the the legs.



Yeah, cuz leg kicks are soo devastating....




Basilikos said:


> Red herrings galore. The point is that Tyson isn't going to know how to defend against trip kicks and attacks to the legs. Must less be prepared for his opponent using a defensive back kick once he tries to rush in close.



Btw, Mike Tyson trained Muay Thai. The style that abuses low kicks the most. 



Basilikos said:


> The fact that he's heavy only makes it worse when he'll fall down thanks to a trip kick or low roundhouse kick to the knee or thigh. Tyson sure as hell isn't tanking a back kick to the gut.



Which is infinitely less likely than a jab knockout by Tyson.



Basilikos said:


> Those kinds of kicks are taught outside of muay thai. Not to mention that Lee is schooled in various forms of martial arts. Tyson won't be prepared for attacks to the groin, eyes, or throat.



Lol the eyes + groin escape. 



Basilikos said:


> I'm not saying either combatant wins because truthfully, I'm not sure. All I'm getting at is that it's not the epic roflstomp you people make it out to be. Regardless of who wins they are not going to walk away without injuries.



Yes, they will.



nadinkrah said:


> if we have no idea what we are talking about, care to prove us wrong then? all your replies have been "you have no idea on what your talking about" why so serious? Can't accept the fact that someone thinks bruce can stomp the fuck out of mike? Get over yourself kiddo



Yes, I can't accept it it's bullshit.


----------



## mbxsd (Sep 19, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Trip kicks and kicks to the opponents legs are not exclusive to movies, they are very real techniques. Techniques that leave the boxer at a large disadvantage.



Trip kicks don't really work when your opponent doesn't lift his leg up to kick. Sweeps might hurt Tyson but they would never knock him on his ass or anything like that. 



Basilikos said:


> That's great. How's he going to defend against techniques he's never trained against? Boxers deal solely with punches, meaning only attacks to the head and torso, not attacks to the the legs.



Tyson can tank the kicks to the leg. Boxers do road work so they can build up and strengthen their muscles. And the poster above me noted that he also took a little *MT* so even more reason why he can tank it.



Basilikos said:


> Those kinds of kicks are taught outside of muay thai. Not to mention that Lee is schooled in various forms of martial arts. Tyson won't be prepared for attacks to the groin, eyes, or throat.



So Bruce Lee is allowed to do low-blows? Then Tyson would do the same if he had to. Remember he was a street-fighter before getting into the ring, if worst comes to worst he bites off Bruce Lee's ears, fingers, nose, etc. 



Basilikos said:


> Ignorant much? Deflection is far better than blocking since you redirect the opponent's attack rather than take it head on and leave yourself open.



Combos, nuff said. Bruce Lee can deflect maybe one or two blows but after that, it would be too much and he would be forced to block or make distance if he can tank a Mike Tyson punch.  

On a side note, Bruce Lee takes a good amount of his kicks from the style I take, *Choy Lee Fut*, which assimilated kicks and elbows from *Muay Thai* and I know that the kicks he use wouldn't even make Tyson flinch.


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> 1, tyson is faster --- er no he's not
> 
> 2, he has practical experience who doesn;t?
> 
> ...



Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.
Lee could take in one arm a 75 lb barbell from a standing position with the barbell held flush against his chest and slowly stick his arms out locking them, holding the barbell there for several seconds.
In a speed demonstration, Lee could snatch a dime off a person's open palm before they could close it, and leave a penny behind.
Lee would hold an elevated v-sit position for 30 minutes or longer.
Lee performed one-hand push-ups using only the thumb and index finger.
Lee performed 50 reps of one-arm chin-ups.
Lee could cause a 300-lb (136.08 kg) bag to fly towards and thump the ceiling with a sidekick.
Lee knocked a guy who weight 235 pounds off his feet with a 2 inch punch

MIKE TYSON IS NOT FASTER THAN BRUCE LEE.


----------



## HUNTER EMS (Sep 19, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.
> Lee could take in one arm a 75 lb barbell from a standing position with the barbell held flush against his chest and slowly stick his arms out locking them, holding the barbell there for several seconds.
> In a speed demonstration, Lee could snatch a dime off a person's open palm before they could close it, and leave a penny behind.
> Lee would hold an elevated v-sit position for 30 minutes or longer.
> ...



Tyson could punch 4 times under a second, so i think he was faster then Bruce. Most of your post doesn't proof Bruce's speed, but speed doesnt matter, Tyson rapes Bruce anyway. 

Check out his speed and power[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrC6roM54Lo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Tyson's speed at 1:28[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6zlaIl0yh0&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

> Tyson could punch 4 times under a second, so i think he was faster then Bruce



Pah. Muhammad Ali could do 6 per second.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not going to pretend I know anything of the subject, though I am interested in your opinions on the fact that Bruce Lee still holds the world record for fastest kick, at around 87 km/h. That shit's fast. Speed contributes to weight does it not?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKU-XoTPJmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2010)

dilbot said:


> I'm not going to pretend I know anything of the subject, though I am interested in your opinions on the fact that Bruce Lee still holds the world record for fastest kick, at around 87 km/h. That shit's fast. Speed contributes to weight does it not?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 19, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Except Tyson has a better reach than Lee also....


Not without kicks he doesn't.



Aokiji said:


> Not your opponent is MIKE TYSON.


What makes Tyson the exception? He's a boxer and isn't trained how to counter certain moves. Kicks, low ones in particular, will be huge thorn in his side the entire fight. Quit wanking Tyson. He is skilled at his art but he is just as vulnerable to low kicks as any boxer.



Aokiji said:


> Yeah, cuz leg kicks are soo devastating....


Indeed they are because the victim is either thrown off balance, leaving them wide open, or they fall down and hurt themselves unless they know how to do a proper defensive fall. Tyson is not trained how to do this.



Aokiji said:


> Btw, Mike Tyson trained Muay Thai.


Since when? Got proof?



Aokiji said:


> Which is infinitely less likely than a jab knockout by Tyson.


He'd need to move in close to do that. And he'll need a way to counter low and trip kicks or a defensive back kick to do so.



Aokiji said:


> Lol the eyes + groin escape.


Mockery is not an argument, try again.



mbxsd said:


> Trip kicks don't really work when your opponent doesn't lift his leg up to kick.


They work even against opponents who never kick because they still have to maintain their stance and balance on both legs.



mbxsd said:


> Sweeps might hurt Tyson but they would never knock him on his ass or anything like that.


Tyson isn't trained how to counter a sweep much less perform a defensive fall. If he gets sweeped he's going to fall an be open to another attack.



mbxsd said:


> Tyson can tank the kicks to the leg. Boxers do road work so they can build up and strengthen their muscles. And the poster above me noted that he also took a little *MT* so even more reason why he can tank it.


Leg kicks can't be tanked because it's a kick that intended to use the body weight of the victim against himself. It's like pulling out the foundations and support beams holding up a house. It doesn't matter how strong one's legs are if you are knocked off balance.



mbxsd said:


> So Bruce Lee is allowed to do low-blows? Then Tyson would do the same if he had to. Remember he was a street-fighter before getting into the ring, if worst comes to worst he bites off Bruce Lee's ears, fingers, nose, etc.


Great, Lee does the same.



mbxsd said:


> Combos, nuff said. Bruce Lee can deflect maybe one or two blows but after that, it would be too much and he would be forced to block or make distance if he can tank a Mike Tyson punch.


Tyson's going to need to get close and avoid a trip/sweep, back kick, or low kick to his knee which would fuck anybody up.  



mbxsd said:


> On a side note, Bruce Lee takes a good amount of his kicks from the style I take, *Choy Lee Fut*, which assimilated kicks and elbows from *Muay Thai* and *I know that the kicks he use wouldn't even make Tyson flinch*.


I'm not understanding the Tyson hype here. You all make it sound like he's the Juggernaut or something and wouldn't be harmed by any attack.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 19, 2010)

Havoc said:


> How many professional fighters are actually measuring how fast their strikes are?




and your point? Or you're saying that's a normal speed?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

dilbot said:


> I'm not going to pretend I know anything of the subject, though I am interested in your opinions on the fact that Bruce Lee still holds the world record for fastest kick, at around 87 km/h. That shit's fast. Speed contributes to weight does it not?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKU-XoTPJmQ[/YOUTUBE]



Not the whole story. One there is not a lot of weight going into that kick. Two, when it comes to strike force the overall speed isn't important, it's the speed on impact that matters most. 

When you kick someone with poor balance and structure, the strike would decelerate rapidly. It's similar to cars nowadays that crumple upon impact to reduce the force.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 19, 2010)

dilbot said:


> and your point? Or you're saying that's a normal speed?


My point should be fairly obvious.

No professional fighters are trying to break his record, so the fact that it hasn't been broken isn't impressive.


----------



## Table (Sep 19, 2010)

Speed and stamina, Lee will triumph for sure.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Sep 19, 2010)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNxaNAm_fWQ[/YOUTUBE]



Bruce Lee didn't practice karate.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

Table said:


> Speed and stamina, Lee will triumph for sure.



What argument is there to support Bruce Lee having greater stamina than Tyson?


----------



## Bart (Sep 19, 2010)

Tyson obviously has the raw power and brute force; but then again read this on some of Lee's physical feats lol 

*List:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Link:
> 
> • Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.
> • Lee could spring a 235lb opponent 15 feet away with a 1 inch punch.
> ...


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought Bill "Superfoot" Wallace, the kickboxer, had the fastest recorded kick. I'm pretty sure his front roundhouse was clocked at 60mph+.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> I thought Bill "Superfoot" Wallace, the kickboxer, had the fastest recorded kick. I'm pretty sure his front roundhouse was clocked at 60mph+.



Frank Dux i think holds the record or at least used to IIRC. 72 Mph his kick was clocked at.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Frank Dux is a proven fraud.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Frank Dux is a proven fraud.



Serious  

I never knew


----------



## Federer (Sep 19, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> bruce lee has an incredible speed and striking strenght advintage. he is more technichal and jeet kun do>>box in terms of power, speed, technique and all. tyson can only see a flash and than run away with some broken bones



Jeet Kune Do is not a fighting style, it's a system. Each practisioner can use other fighting styles to create their own fighting style, that's what Bruce Lee wanted. 

It's basically like MMA, you can use BJJ, Karate, Wing Chun, Judo or whatever and have a 'style without a style' and call it JKD. 

Bruce Lee's only real fighting style is Wing Chun, he practised others, because he believed that no one should limit himself with a single fighting style, because it's also diffecult to fight streetfighters, traditional martial arts ain't enough anymore.

And Tyson fuckslaps Bruce Lee, Lee has no proof that he can take out a former heavyweight boxing champion.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Okay, maybe not absolutely proven, but highly contested, and he wasn't able to substantiate his claims at all. He made the movie about himself, starring Jean Claude Van Damme. We know that movie as Bloodsport.

I take it you are getting his feats from the end of that movie? I seem to remember something like "fastest knockout" in some bullshit time like 0.1 seconds.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Okay, maybe not absolutely proven, but highly contested, and he wasn't able to substantiate his claims at all. He made the movie about himself, starring Jean Claude Van Damme. We know that movie as Bloodsport.
> 
> I take it you are getting his feats from the end of that movie? I seem to remember something like "fastest knockout" in some bullshit time like 0.1 seconds.



I knew bloodsport was based around him, although i seen a documentary on tv once that said Frank Dux held the record. I didn't know it was contested so much.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

He believed he was the champion of an underground fighting tournament called the Kumite that the Japanese government denied existed (in the movie, it was set in Hong Kong, he may well have changed his story several times also).

The thing is, no other martial artists came out who took part in this "super secret really happened omg i am the best in the world" fantasy tournament, so he had no support for the Kumite even existing, let alone holding these records:



			
				 I believe everything said:
			
		

> From 1975 to 1980 Frank W. Dux fought 329 matches. He retired undefeated as the World Heavy Weight Full Contact Kumite Champion. Mr. Dux still holds four world records:
> 
> Fastest Knockout - 3.2 seconds
> Fastest Punch with a Knockout - 0.12 seconds
> ...



*
EDIT:*

Here's an amusing analysis I found while looking up his feats:



> The most debated record is the Most knockouts in a single tournament. 56 KO's would mean that Frank Dux fought at least 56 fighters in a single elmination bracketed tournament. In order to fight that many fighters on his way to the semi-finals and finals, Frank Dux would have to be one of 72,057,594,037,927,936 fighters competing, if you assume half the current fighters are eliminated each round and 56 KO's would mean at least 56 rounds. It is possible for Frank Dux to have fought a few extra fighters than everyone else but even if he had fought 36 more fighters than anyone else in the tournament, to have enough fighters for 20 rounds would mean there would still have to be 1,048,576 competing. The more logical reasoning would be that his KO string spanned several tournaments but all sources including Frank Dux claim these records occurred during just one tournament.



Or more like: the more logical reasoning is that Frank Dux was full of shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Bart said:


> Tyson obviously has the raw power and brute force; but then again read this on some of Lee's physical feats lol
> 
> *List:*



01
	Chuck Norris' tears cure cancer. Too bad he has never cried.
02
	Chuck Norris counted to infinity - twice.
03
	Chuck Norris does not hunt because the word hunting infers the probability of failure. Chuck Norris goes killing.
04
	If you can see Chuck Norris, he can see you. If you can't see Chuck Norris you may be only seconds away from death.
05
	Chuck Norris sold his soul to the devil for his rugged good looks and unparalleled martial arts ability. Shortly after the transaction was finalized, Chuck roundhouse kicked the devil in the face and took his soul back. The devil, who appreciates irony, couldn't stay mad and admitted he should have seen it coming. They now play poker every second Wednesday of the month.
06
	When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.
07
	Chuck Norris built a time machine and went back in time to stop the JFK assassination. As Oswald shot, Chuck Norris met all three bullets with his beard, deflecting them. JFK's head exploded out of sheer amazement.
08
	Chuck Norris has already been to Mars; that's why there are no signs of life there.
09
	They once made a Chuck Norris toilet paper, but it wouldn't take shit from anybody.
10
	A blind man once stepped on Chuck Norris' shoe. Chuck replied, "Don't you know who I am? I'm Chuck Norris!" The mere mention of his name cured this man blindness. Sadly the first, last, and only thing this man ever saw, was a fatal roundhouse delivered by Chuck Norris.


----------



## Wutani (Sep 19, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> He believed he was the champion of an underground fighting tournament called the Kumite that the Japanese government denied existed (in the movie, it was set in Hong Kong, he may well have changed his story several times also).
> 
> The thing is, no other martial artists came out who took part in this "super secret really happened omg i am the best in the world" fantasy tournament, so he had no support for the Kumite even existing, let alone holding these records:



Ahhh, so all that he's said is bullshit. Thats good to know.

So who actually holds the record for the fastest kick then?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> Lee's striking speed from three feet with his hands down by his side reached five hundredths of a second.



fuck that  bullshit he's not replicating it in a real fight and he's not hitting tyson in any meaningful way

seriously are you dense this man openly conceded Tyson/ali calibur athletes would kill him HE OPENLY ADMITTED IT WHEN CALLED OUT ON IT



nadinkrah said:


> ]Lee could take in one arm a 75 lb barbell from a standing position with the barbell held flush against his chest and slowly stick his arms out locking them, holding the barbell there for several seconds.



this wont impress tyson


[





nadinkrah said:


> In a speed demonstration, Lee could snatch a dime off a person's open palm before they could close it, and leave a penny behind.



only a dumbass thinks this has any bearing in a fight.




nadinkrah said:


> ]Lee would hold an elevated v-sit position for 30 minutes or longer.



so what? Tyson laughs at his little position..you done busting a nut to lee yet?



nadinkrah said:


> Lee performed one-hand push-ups using only the thumb and index finger.
> Lee performed 50 reps of one-arm chin-ups.



tyson at the tender age of eighteen when most of us where busy watching anime or dicking around in highschool was flooring professional competitive boxers with years of experience more then him..and taking them apart

lee had impressive work regime..Tyson faced world class fighting masters..and fucking owned them

[





nadinkrah said:


> ]
> Lee could cause a 300-lb (136.08 kg) bag to fly towards and thump the ceiling with a sidekick.



you should probably offer Lee a cigarette now



nadinkrah said:


> Lee knocked a guy who weight 235 pounds off his feet with a 2 inch punch



this a bullshit feat performed to showcase his abilities in a setting with predetermined conditions... designed to portray him favorable and not usable in a fight

also I see your idiotic two inch punch and raise you pwning Olympic caliber athletes dropping heavy weight champions

Tyson stood ontop of the world peerless for years dominated in a manner not seen since the days of the giants of the old school and has one of the if not the most powerful punch in boxing history..has greater striking power and is far beyond Lee in speed and ability



nadinkrah said:


> TYSON IS NOT FASTER THAN BRUCE LEE.



your lying and you have no basis to make this claim

Tyson was a world caliber martial artist who took down some of the best in the world and stands as one of histories giants...He's one shotting lee...and anything else you can say does not take away from the fact that Lee has never fought professionally never tested his mettle against a guy on mikes level and no proof has ever been submitted to back him being on such a tier up



grinninggrizzly said:


> A boxing stance leaves you blatantly vulnerable to getting your kneecaps well... capped! And with lee's kicking power i feel for tyson's kneecap.



because Tysons gonna let lee kick him, because Tyson wont totally punk lee out


----------



## Table (Sep 19, 2010)

Gunners said:


> What argument is there to support Bruce Lee having greater stamina than Tyson?



What argument is there to support that he doesn't?  He was considered one of the most "in shape" men of all time, and followed such a strict diet and workout regime, I think that should prove his excellence in stamina.



> Lee trained from 7 a.m. to 9 a.m., including stomach, flexibility, and running, and from 11 a.m. to 12 p.m. he would weight train and cycle. A typical exercise for Lee would be to run a distance of two to six miles in 15 to 45 minutes, in which he would vary speed in 3?5 minute intervals. Lee would ride the equivalent of 10 miles (about 16 kilometers) in 45 minutes on a stationary bike.[66][67]
> 
> Lee would sometimes exercise with the jump rope and put in 800 jumps after cycling.



Also, Bruce Lee was greatly skilled in Wing Chun which is a style usually well suited against boxers (article), and he was also skilled in many other forms of martial arts.  But his Wing Chun was what got him to help in fights against boxers.  Look at this quote:



> Dan Inosanto stated, "There's no doubt in my mind that if Bruce Lee had gone into pro boxing, he could easily have ranked in the top three in the lightweight division or junior-welterweight division".


Also, Lee beat many top rated boxers using Wing Chun.

Although he was smaller, I honestly think that Bruce Lee could conceivably outmaneuver Tyson.


----------



## grinninggrizzly (Sep 19, 2010)

> because Tysons gonna let lee kick him, because Tyson wont totally  punk lee out


 
*sigh* tyson isn't untouchable nor does he have a sharingan. If lee wants to kick him, he will. It's quite simple really.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Table said:


> What argument is there to support that he doesn't?



What argument is there to support that _I_ don't? You know this is a fallacy don't you?

If you want to convince everyone Bruce is a great fighter, _show_ us he is. Give us some actual feats in documented fights, not just anecdotes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2010)

lol it's 2010 and we're in an era where people understand martial arts better than ever before and people still think Bruce Lee could beat up top tier Pro Fighters.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 19, 2010)

look I know bruce lee was awesome but thats no excuse to wank him. I'm sure if he was still alive he would not like being OVERESTIMATED. he was still a pretty humble person.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 19, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> look I know bruce lee was awesome but thats no excuse to wank him. I'm sure if he was still alive he would not like being OVERESTIMATED. *he was still a pretty humble person*.



Not really, "To tell you the truth i can beat anyone in the world"


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 19, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Not really, "To tell you the truth i can beat anyone in the world"



because its not like he could have been joking right?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 19, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> because its not like he could have been joking right?



Why would he joke about that, I don't know he doesn't seem like the type that would joke about that. And yes I know he gave props to Ali, but wasn't he only saying Ali can beat him in a boxing match. (Not saying Ali can't beat him in a street fight).


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> fuck that  bullshit he's not replicating it in a real fight and he's not hitting tyson in any meaningful way
> 
> seriously are you dense this man openly conceded Tyson/ali calibur athletes would kill him HE OPENLY ADMITTED IT WHEN CALLED OUT ON IT
> 
> ...



1 shot lee... lmfao are you kidding me? Since when has Tyson blocked kicks? he boxed his whole life. he's not going to stop a kick to the knee, head, stomach. Cool down idiot, stop getting mad because i don't agree with you. Pls go take a look at bruce lee's fighting history why don't ya


show me how he's faster than lee


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 19, 2010)

prime tyson's punching speed is world class and his strength is quite literally LEGENDARY in the ring and out of the ring. lee throws a kick and tyson can literally shatter lee's bones with a single punch.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> 1 shot lee... lmfao are you kidding me? Since when has Tyson blocked kicks? he boxed his whole life. he's not going to stop a kick to the knee, head, stomach. Cool down idiot, stop getting mad because i don't agree with you. Pls go take a look at bruce lee's fighting history why don't ya
> 
> 
> show me how he's faster than lee



 Bruce Lee doesn't have a professional fighting history.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> 1 shot lee... lmfao are you kidding me? Since when has Tyson blocked kicks? he boxed his whole life. he's not going to stop a kick to the knee, head, stomach. Cool down idiot, stop getting mad because i don't agree with you. Pls go take a look at bruce lee's fighting history why don't ya
> 
> 
> show me how he's faster than lee



Lee never really competed.

Tyson started out as a street-brawler, not as a boxer. I sincerely doubt Lee would ever get a high kick in. Tyson's entire style is around dashing in while bobbing and weaving to avoid blows. Any kick to his stomach will likely land on his arms or elbows due to his Peekaboo-stance.

We have posted videos of Tyson sparring, we can post literally hundreds of videos of Tyson in professional and olympic matches. 

Also, the burden of proof is on you to provide us with Lee's fighting history.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Why would he joke about that, I don't know he doesn't seem like the type that would joke about that. And yes I know he gave props to Ali, but wasn't he only saying Ali can beat him in a boxing match. (Not saying Ali can't beat him in a street fight).



QUESTION: "Which one of you would win in a fight?"

Ali's reply: "If it's Kung Fu; him. If it's boxing; me."

Lee's reply: "Look at this (holds up fist)! This is a little Chinese fist. He'd kill me!"

I also heard that they were actually friends, so maybe that's why they were humble towards each other's abilities.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Ali would kill Lee in a street fight, though. I mean, Tyson has reach on Lee. Ali's reach was 80 inches, along with being 6'3". Insanely fast hands, quick feet, incredibly body and granite chin.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

nadinkrah said:


> 1 shot lee... lmfao are you kidding me? Since when has Tyson blocked kicks? he boxed his whole life. he's not going to stop a kick to the knee, head, stomach. Cool down idiot, stop getting mad because i don't agree with you. Pls go take a look at bruce lee's fighting history why don't ya]



Bruce lee has no documented fighting history...and the two or three fights he allegedly had? there are at the very least three separate versions of the outcome...makinfg it highly suspect

do you honestly think Lee even remotely compares to a guy who was the greatest boxer in the world at one point in time? are you so deluded by fanboyism that you can't accept your precious little martial arts icons gonna get floored like a janitors mop?



nadinkrah said:


> show me how he's faster than lee



the proofs in this very thread...and its documented proof unlike with Lee you cannot argue this point

and yes Tyson would one shot lee



grinninggrizzly said:


> *sigh* tyson isn't untouchable nor does he have a sharingan. If lee wants to kick him, he will. It's quite simple really.



no your completely full of it..lee wont kick him lees not fast enough to get near tyson and avoid having his skull caved in while launching off attacks at the same time



Hangatýr said:


> Ali would kill Lee in a street fight, though. I mean, Tyson has reach on Lee. Ali's reach was 80 inches, along with being 6'3". Insanely fast hands, quick feet, incredibly body and granite chin.



which is ironic since I remember on the arseneo hall show or what ever it was when that dude was still relevant, he had Tyson and Ali together on the show...and Tyson was pretty starstruck

but Hall asked both of them who would win in a fight and tyson was like "i'm pretty sure I can beat him if i hit him but I don't think I can hit him"

and Ali was like "if he got his hands on me he'd be retarded" or something but pretty much confirmed what Tyson said that he'd like win because he was quicker and a better technical fighter but also seemed to agree that he wouldn't be able to handle being whaled on with Tyson

and this a guy who went all the way with fraizer in manila in one of the most brutal fights at least I've ever seen and he seemed to be fearful of tysons striking power

I think thats pretty telling (i mean Ali could of been being humble but still) it seems a pretty decent indicator about where lee stands


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2010)

Table said:


> What argument is there to support that he doesn't?  He was considered one of the most "in shape" men of all time, and followed such a strict diet and workout regime, I think that should prove his excellence in stamina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Top rated boxers? Who the hell did Lee beat - amateurs?


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Not without kicks he doesn't.



Oh that. 

Wasn't Tyson a master in closing the distance and fucking up opponents from the infight? Damn yes he was.



Basilikos said:


> What makes Tyson the exception? He's a boxer and isn't trained how to counter certain moves. Kicks, low ones in particular, will be huge thorn in his side the entire fight. Quit wanking Tyson. He is skilled at his art but he is just as vulnerable to low kicks as any boxer.



HE TRAINED MUAY THAI

And even if he didn't, it wouldn't matter as he is twice Bruce's size and a professional boxer, a legendary one at that. I can't emphasize this enough. 

Again, kicks are terrible in an anything goes environment, refer to MMA fights. 



Basilikos said:


> Indeed they are because the victim is either thrown off balance, leaving them wide open, or they fall down and hurt themselves unless they know how to do a proper defensive fall. Tyson is not trained how to do this.



Hey ever watched Masato vs Buakaw, 2008 or so? Buakaw lost because Masato knocked him down. Once you get knocked down, you can't win by scoring more points, you need a knockout. Guess whats really hard to do if your main schtick is kicking.



Basilikos said:


> He'd need to move in close to do that. And he'll need a way to counter low and trip kicks or a defensive back kick to do so.



That might work if Bruce Lee was a proven fighter in the highest level. He is just an actor who knew some martial arts.

And you act like moving in was a hard thing for a guy that routinely moved in against opponent with infinitely more firepower than Lee.



Basilikos said:


> Tyson isn't trained how to counter a sweep much less perform a defensive fall. If he gets sweeped he's going to fall an be open to another attack.



Say my 9 year old nephew took Judo lessons. Would I need to be trained in defending against his techniques to beat him?  



Basilikos said:


> Leg kicks can't be tanked because it's a kick that intended to use the body weight of the victim against himself. It's like pulling out the foundations and support beams holding up a house. It doesn't matter how strong one's legs are if you are knocked off balance.



Actually it does.

No really.



Basilikos said:


> I'm not understanding the Tyson hype here. You all make it sound like he's the Juggernaut or something and wouldn't be harmed by any attack.



Wait. You don't understand people being in favor of the guy who beat up countless strong fighters in non scripted fights, but you yourself think a guy who beat up people in scripted movie fights is the shit.

People should stop the HE DIDN'T TRAIN KICKS crap. Kicks are shit. No seriously, thats why many fighters in MMA use boxing as their main striking style because they can't afford to risk their balance.  You need to be really secure on the ground or kick like Mirko Cro Cop to effectively utilize them.

He is no juggernaut per se, but might as well be one for us normal people. (and I put Bruce Lee under that category) 



Table said:


> What argument is there to support that he doesn't?  He was considered one of the most "in shape" men of all time, and followed such a strict diet and workout regime, I think that should prove his excellence in stamina.



Thats nothing compared to most pro boxers, they workout regime is considered the most hardcore by even physicians.



Table said:


> Also, Bruce Lee was greatly skilled in Wing Chun which is a style usually well suited against boxers (article), and he was also skilled in many other forms of martial arts.  But his Wing Chun was what got him to help in fights against boxers.  Look at this quote:



Wait, you mean the style where they stand completely square, pretty much asking people to punch your face in? Or where they don't even spar full contact?



Table said:


> Also, Lee beat many top rated boxers using Wing Chun.



Citation needed



Table said:


> Although he was smaller, I honestly think that Bruce Lee could conceivably outmaneuver Tyson.



 Either you have never watched vids of Mike Tyson fighting or you are blind. 

Also, you don't outmoneuvre people when you're fighting them.



grinninggrizzly said:


> *sigh* tyson isn't untouchable nor does he have a sharingan. If lee wants to kick him, he will. It's quite simple really.



And then he dies.



nadinkrah said:


> 1 shot lee... lmfao are you kidding me? Since when has Tyson blocked kicks? he boxed his whole life. he's not going to stop a kick to the knee, head, stomach. Cool down idiot, stop getting mad because i don't agree with you. Pls go take a look at bruce lee's fighting history why don't ya
> 
> 
> show me how he's faster than lee



He doesn't need to be faster than him btw, just sayin.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

Gotta love people thinking Lee will speed-blitz Tyson like it's Hajime no fucking Ippo (for the record, I love this series to death).

Listen people, in a real fight, not some anime/movie shit. You CANNOT, I repeat, CANNOT, evade/parry every single fucking attack of an opponent. You WILL get hit. You WILL get hurt. One clean hit from a normal man can end a street fight. One hit from Tyson, without any sort of dampening device (gloves did more for his opponents than they ever did for him), is lethal. I'm serious, Tyson's punch can kill a man through force of impact if it hits you in a good spot. 

Block it with your arm? Guess what, that shit hurts, if not straight up breaks your arm. Duck one punch? Did I mention that Tyson has punches in bunches? Duck underneath the left hook, right body punch coming right up. Ducking leaves you off balance, punching gives your other punch momentum. One hit. Lee's done. Tyson gets on top of him and proceeds with the ground-and-pound.


----------



## Teach (Sep 19, 2010)

This fucking thread.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

> What argument is there to support that he doesn't? He was considered one of the most "in shape" men of all time, and followed such a strict diet and workout regime, I think that should prove his excellence in stamina.


You made the claims of how great Bruce Lee's stamina is, back it up. 



> Lee trained from 7 a.m. to 9 a.m., including stomach, flexibility, and running, and from 11 a.m. to 12 p.m. he would weight train and cycle. A typical exercise for Lee would be to run a distance of two to six miles in 15 to 45 minutes, in which he would vary speed in 3–5 minute intervals. Lee would ride the equivalent of 10 miles (about 16 kilometers) in 45 minutes on a stationary bike.[66][67]
> 
> Lee would sometimes exercise with the jump rope and put in 800 jumps after cycling.


Mike Tyson. 
Daily Regime (7 days a week):
4:30 - 5am
3 mile run

· 6am: Take a shower and go back to bed

· 10am Wake up and eat oatmeal

· 12pm:
10 rounds of sparing
Slip Bag – 10min
Speed Bag – 10min
Focus Pads – 10min
Heavy Bag – 10min

· 2pm: Eat another meal (steak and pasta with fruit juice drink)

· 3pm:
More ring work
60 Mins on the exercise bike

· 5pm:
10 Circuits of 200 sit-ups, 50 - 80 dips, 50 press ups (Push ups) and 50 shoulder shrugs
Total of (2000 sit-ups; 500-800 dips; 500 press-ups; 500 shrugs with a 30kg barbell)
10Min of neck workout
10 min jump rope

· 7pm: steak and pasta meal again with fruit juice

· 8pm:
30 minutes on the exercise bike then watch TV and then go to bed. 
______

The training done by Mike is more strenuous and is better suited towards fighting as it focuses on endurance and the need for explosive energy. 



> Also, Bruce Lee was greatly skilled in Wing Chun which is a style usually well suited against boxers (article), and he was also skilled in many other forms of martial arts. But his Wing Chun was what got him to help in fights against boxers. Look at this quote:


How is it 'well suited against boxers'? I find it funny that people quote fans of Bruce Lee as a source when the same thread shows how delusional his fan base is. 



> Also, Lee beat many top rated boxers using Wing Chun.
> 
> Although he was smaller, I honestly think that Bruce Lee could conceivably outmaneuver Tyson.


Records? 

Bruce Lee could outmanoeuvre Tyson's assault, the only way he'd avoid getting his is if he ran the opposite direction as fast as could. Hangatýr is right, in a fight it is practically impossible to avoid getting hit by someone. 

If someone has no qualms about hitting you and you're stood near them, they will have no problem hitting you. For your sake you'd better hope that you can take their punches and deter them from hitting you by causing hitting and hurting them back.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

> One hit from Tyson, without any sort of dampening device (gloves did more for his opponents than they ever did for him)



Even though I agree about Tyson, I'm going to be nitpicky here: it only dampens in the sense of reducing pressure, meaning less cuts, but wearing gloves massively increases the force delivered, because it spreads it out, meaning you don't have to worry about cutting your fists up, and can therefore hit harder. At the same time, the cushioning from getting cut, doesn't stop the victim's brain from getting rattled around. Gloves don't protect you from a punch very much at all. That's not what they're for in the first place. They're there to protect a boxer's hands.

Way more boxers have died in the era since gloves, than in the era of bare knuckle boxing. Back then, they used to avoid hitting the head a lot, and they used different (silly looking today) stances that focused on hitting the body. Boxing bouts would go on for an incredibly long time, but in spite of being more bloody, there was actually much less chance of long term injury, because they didn't hit the head as much, or as hard.

My point is: boxing gloves are actually deadly weapons which increase punch force by protecting the boxer's hands, so he can safely deliver a brain rattling blow.

I'd legitimately rather be on the receiving end of a bare knuckle blow.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2010)

I was assuming that the fight was bloodlusted, and as such the consequences of bare-knuckle punching aren't as much of a factor. Gloves also make it easier to block punches. My view was, with the force being funneled by the knuckles, the damage done by them would be greater. 

Mayhaps we can just compromise by giving Tyson hand/wrist wraps and MMA-style gloves.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

> I'd legitimately rather be on the receiving end of a bare knuckle blow.


No you wouldn't. Well you might say that out of ignorance but if someone punched you once bare fisted it would do far more damage than if they were wearing gloves. 

Gloves in the sport isn't solely to protect hands from injury, they reduce the amount of damage done to an individual, there's a wider surface area so force is spaced out, the padding decelerates blows so the overall force is less. 

Further more there is a noticeable difference in getting clocked with different weighted gloves.
______


> Mayhaps we can just compromise by giving Tyson hand/wrist wraps and MMA-style gloves.


There is no need to compromise. If Tyson suddenly started to feel pain in his hands, Bruce Lee would be a stain on the ground.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> My view was, with the force being funneled by the knuckles, the damage done by them would be greater.



Sort of.

Bare Knuckles = cutting power (more pressure, or force per area)
Gloves = KO power (more total force)

You mentioned that it's easier to block with gloves, and that's true. Makes me wonder how many boxers would be all out at sea if they were dropped into an MMA fight (assuming no prior training), whereas the reverse is probably much less bad.





> Gloves in the sport isn't solely to protect hands from injury, they reduce the amount of damage done to an individual, there's a wider surface area so force is spaced out, the padding decelerates blows so the overall force is less.



Absolutely incorrect. There have even been scientific studies done on this. Unless you buy the boxing promoters story.

There are two different kinds of damage that can occur. Surface damage like cuts and bruises, and internal damage like your brain splatting of your skull. I'd much rather take the first over a long period of time.

The padding doesn't actually decelerate blows much at all, and it's only a very slight reduction in force, compared to the bigger increase of being able to freely hit your opponent. You can really badly fuck up your knuckles hitting someone, and this is something old style boxers (hence the different styles) and streetfighters learned very quick.

Do you know why bare knuckle boxing matches lasted so long? Because the fighters had less KO power available.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

> Sort of.
> 
> Bare Knuckles = cutting power (more pressure, or force per area)
> Gloves = KO power (more total force)
> ...


There is not more total force in a punch with gloves. I explained this already, you punch someone bare fisted there is going to be minimal deceleration when the attack connects. You punch someone with gloves there will be deceleration as the padding is like a sponge. 

Your average MMA would get schooled in a boxing match, I don't want to turn this into a boxing vs MMA thread, but overall if they had no experience in the sport they would be like a fish out of water. They wouldn't be used to the pace and they wouldn't have the technique.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Gunners said:


> There is not more total force in a punch with gloves. I explained this already, you punch someone bare fisted there is going to be minimal deceleration when the attack connects. You punch someone with gloves there will be deceleration as the padding is like a sponge.



Completely offset by how easy it is to damage your hands. People fuck up their hands all the time in the street. After a long fight, your hands would be nearly as screwed up as your opponents face if you hit hard targets like that too often.

This guy knows what I'm talking about:


Less KO's back then.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

> Completely offset by how easy it is to damage your hands. People fuck up their hands all the time in the street. After a long fight, your hands would be nearly as screwed up as your opponents face if you hit hard targets like that too often.
> 
> This guy knows what I'm talking about:


The fact that it damages your hands doesn't prove that punching with gloves gives you greater punching power. It proves that gloves allow fighters to consistently hit their enemy hard. 

When looking at the peak power a punch can give, bare knuckles> gloves.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The fact that it damages your hands doesn't prove that punching with gloves gives you greater punching power. It proves that gloves allow fighters to consistently hit their enemy hard.
> 
> When looking at the peak power a punch can give, bare knuckles> gloves.



If you're not worried about your hands, then yes.

I was just disputing that the glove is a "dampening device", at least in a way that will help opponents. It helps the puncher way more, and so he can hit with his full force freely without as much risk of damage.



> There is no need to compromise. If Tyson suddenly started to feel pain in his hands, Bruce Lee would be a stain on the ground.



At the end of the day, this is true.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 19, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Oh that.
> 
> Wasn't Tyson a master in closing the distance and fucking up opponents from the infight? Damn yes he was.


Yes, I'm sure he'll know exactly how to counter kicks since that's what boxing is all about. 



Aokiji said:


> HE TRAINED MUAY THAI


You haven't proven this, only asserted it.



Aokiji said:


> And even if he didn't, it wouldn't matter as he is twice Bruce's size and a professional boxer, a legendary one at that. I can't emphasize this enough.


And yet he still has no knowledge of how to deal with low striking kicks to his legs or sweeps. Stop wanking.



Aokiji said:


> Again, kicks are terrible in an anything goes environment, refer to MMA fights.


MMA =/= boxing



Aokiji said:


> Hey ever watched Masato vs Buakaw, 2008 or so? Buakaw lost because Masato knocked him down. Once you get knocked down, you can't win by scoring more points, you need a knockout. Guess whats really hard to do if your main schtick is kicking.


Honestly, have you even watched a non boxing fight before?  People that get sweeped fall on their asses in as awkward way and often hurt themselves doing so. It's ever worse for the bigger guys. One decently powered roundhouse kick to the side of the knee can also fuck up a person's ability to put weight on that leg and really limits their mobility due to the pain.



Aokiji said:


> That might work if Bruce Lee was a proven fighter in the highest level. He is just an actor who knew some martial arts.


Downplay much? I guess you missed the post someone put up earlier with a list of impressive feats like kicking a 300 pound kicking bag so that it bumped against the ceiling. That was with only a side kick btw.



Aokiji said:


> And you act like moving in was a hard thing for a guy that routinely moved in against opponent with infinitely more firepower than Lee.


There is much more to a fight than just firepower. Only an amateur would think otherwise.



Aokiji said:


> Say my 9 year old nephew took Judo lessons. Would I need to be trained in defending against his techniques to beat him?


That's a terrible analogy.



Aokiji said:


> Actually it does.
> 
> No really.


Begging the question against my argument is fallacious. Try again.



Aokiji said:


> Wait. You don't understand people being in favor of the guy who beat up countless strong fighters in non scripted fights, but you yourself think a guy who beat up people in scripted movie fights is the shit.


More of your downplaying. Read: Raikage's feat speaks for itself



Aokiji said:


> People should stop the HE DIDN'T TRAIN KICKS crap. Kicks are shit. No seriously, thats why many fighters in MMA use boxing as their main striking style because they can't afford to risk their balance.  You need to be really secure on the ground or kick like Mirko Cro Cop to effectively utilize them.


Tyson isn't a MMA so your point is inconsequential.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBG9PeImA10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh that.

Well, if you can hit more freely, without any pain making you flinch while you punch someones chin, it is effectively letting you punch harder. 

But the padding is basically like a beard, it slows the punch down.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

Here

OMG, look how powerful his kicks are! 

He can barely move his pad-holder. 

Watch the entire vid.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 19, 2010)

Bruce Lee isn't a kickboxer, so why even bother posting vids of some kickboxer who isn't Bruce Lee beating some boxer who isn't Mike Tyson?

There's no Iron Mike wanking going on in this thread, just the facts.
The Mike Tyson side can actually post vids of him fighting. Post the Lee fight vids!


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 19, 2010)

> Bruce Lee isn't a kickboxer, so why even bother posting vids of some kickboxer who isn't Bruce Lee beating some boxer who isn't Mike Tyson?



I think the lesson from the video is that kicks can be very effective.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

flailing shadow said:


> i like to sit on my knees while i play the flute, learned that from my sister, *she was good*.



If this is true, she can play my flute anytime.


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> If this is true, she can play my flute anytime.



you can go to hell then.


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

well she's in heaven, but she can play the flute from long distance.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 19, 2010)

flailing shadow said:


> Bruce Lee kicks his legs out and cuts off angles, repeatedly kicking his legs, parry's a few of Tyson's shot, and hits him some more. Tyson is fast, but Lee has the power of shadow on his side....oh wait Lee's not an emo flute playing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), nor truly superhuman like me.



lee tries parrying one of tyson's monster punches and that limb will have broken bones and fucked up muscles everywhere.


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> lee tries parrying one of tyson's monster punches and that limb will have broken bones and fucked up muscles everywhere.



parrying deflects the power elsewhwere, and bruce will counter in the same motion, wing chun style, and thats shadow certified.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> If this is true, she can play my flute anytime.



Can I get next?


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

do you have cash? i could use some money since i'm getting tired of instant ramen.


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 19, 2010)

Bruce Lee has fought boxers before.

This is one of those matches that I'm going to say; Size doesn't really matter.

Bruce would dodge his punches and hit Tyson in the weak spots. Lee would pick him apart, if not KO him in under a minute.

Seriously.


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

Bruce can solo the Hells Angels, he can more than handle this.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello there Flying Shadow.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

flailing shadow said:


> Bruce Lee kicks his legs out and cuts off angles, repeatedly kicking his legs, parry's a few of Tyson's shot, and hits him some more. Tyson is fast, but Lee has the power of shadow on his side....oh wait Lee's not an emo flute playing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), nor truly superhuman like me.



welcome back flying shadow...your still full of shit

oh and tyson ruins lee



JustPimpin said:


> Bruce Lee has fought boxers before.
> 
> This is one of those matches that I'm going to say; Size doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...



this was a joke post right? cause if not its one of the largest hunk of wank and bullshit i seen in this thread aside from flying homo over there


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

why hello there, been a while hasnt it? i'm so fast now i can use each stride of my sprint to sprint across the universe on planets, taking big lunges to get from galaxy to galaxy, and with my 'unique eyes' i am trying to develop a teleportation technique to be faster than light, and am training as we speak.


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

oh and lee can defeat Tyson, who i admit is fast and powerful, but "its not all about the size, but the heart". my sensei taught that too me.


dont underestimate wing chun.


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> welcome back flying shadow...your still full of shit
> 
> oh and tyson ruins lee
> 
> ...



I really don't care what you think. Lee was a boxer, he knows how boxers fight. Tyson doesn't even touch him. All Tyson hears is 'Wahtah' and thats all this fight has to offer.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> I really don't care what you think. Lee was a boxer, he knows how boxers fight. Tyson doesn't even touch him. All Tyson hears is 'Wahtah' and thats all this fight has to offer.



no proof exists backing lee up thats of any value....Tyson is one of the greatest boxers of all time and a world caliber professional fighter

Lee has nothing on him Lee is inferior he will be brutalized...saying other wise is clear cut wank


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

flailing shadow said:


> oh and lee can defeat Tyson, who i admit is fast and powerful, but "its not all about the size, but the heart". my sensei taught that too me.
> 
> 
> dont underestimate wing chun.



so hows life being a lying fraud transvesitite..weeaboo?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 19, 2010)

So I take it any debating has ended and people are just here for the +1s now?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 19, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> I really don't care what you think. Lee was a boxer, he knows how boxers fight. Tyson doesn't even touch him. All Tyson hears is 'Wahtah' and thats all this fight has to offer.



Such arrogance...

You must have some proof that he can manhandle Tyson


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so hows life being a lying fraud transvesitite..weeaboo?



oh you dont think i remember what you did too me? i know where you live, i'm all around you, inside you, inside your children. dont fuck with a shadow, i tend to bite.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

flailing shadow said:


> oh you dont think i remember what you did too me? i know where you live, i'm all around you, inside you, inside your children. dont fuck with a shadow, i tend to bite.



well its good to know you have penetration fetishes..about children I don't have

really? did I humiliate you that bad?



The Chakra Fro said:


> Such arrogance...
> 
> You must have some proof that he can manhandle Tyson



to think that Lee debates are so drastic that you..and I are on the same side..*mock dramatic voice*


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

oh would you like to get humiliated in another Bruce Lee thread? Bruce Lee, as fast as Tyson is, is still the faster fighter, can avoid being hit, and not that parying diverts the power elsewhere, so Bruce can counter Tyson, who will then probably try to bite Bruce's ear, only to be kicked visiously in the legs, ribs and balls, and then finished with a flury to the head. and yeah Bruce can fight Tyson close with parys, long enough to finish him, same thing would happen is you were foolish enough to insult me in person, that is if you could even see me, i tend to strike silently from the shadows.


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 19, 2010)

The Chakra Fro said:


> Such arrogance...
> 
> You must have some proof that he can manhandle Tyson



You can read his biography at BruceLee.com if you want. He was a boxer and was always watching boxing matches. He would know the ins and outs of a boxer like Tyson but Tyson wouldn't know what to do with a fighting type like Lee. 

Lee is known to be the greatest martial artist in the world. Even Jackie Chan and Jet Li agree on this.

I say it would be an excellent fihgt to see and I'll give it to Lee.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 19, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> Bruce Lee has fought boxers before.
> 
> This is one of those matches that I'm going to say; Size doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...



Yes, but only if he can use bankai

unless this is some really misguided attempt at trolling.


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 19, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Yes, but only if he can use bankai



 Bruce is known to meditate for hours at a time for many years. He will have no problem releasing such an achievement.


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 19, 2010)

You guys don't really know much about Bruce Lee, do you? ~,^


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

When all is said and done, Bruce Lee will love Mike.


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> You guys don't really know much about Bruce Lee, do you? ~,^



i do, and i like you. i'l let you pimp me out if you want, this shadow needs money for food, because sprinting 250 miles per day on instant ramen becomes tiresome even for me.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

flailing shadow said:


> oh would you like to get humiliated in another Bruce Lee thread? Bruce Lee, as fast as Tyson is, is still the faster fighter, can avoid being hit, and not that parying diverts the power elsewhere, so Bruce can counter Tyson, who will then probably try to bite Bruce's ear, only to be kicked visiously in the legs, ribs and balls, and then finished with a flury to the head. and yeah Bruce can fight Tyson close with parys, long enough to finish him, same thing would happen is you were foolish enough to insult me in person, that is if you could even see me, i tend to strike silently from the shadows.



but everything you just said is a complete lie



JustPimpin said:


> You guys don't really know much about Bruce Lee, do you? ~,^



considering we're actually debating based off the guys shown abilities not bullshit..hype heresay and popculture wank?

I'd say we know more then enough

are you seriously suggesting lee is comparable to one of the worlds and histories most dominant...professional martial artist and fighters? Lee openly conceded that people on Tysons level would murderstomp him...ali being the best example

you are absolutely wrong


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

is it a lie, or are you just under the impression its a lie?


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 19, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> but everything you just said is a complete lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lee said what? Post a link for me. 

I'll try to find and post some 'shown abilities' although there aren't too many.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 19, 2010)

flailing shadow said:


> is it a lie, or are you just under the impression its a lie?


It's hard to say...we'd have to ask Aizen.

+1 post


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

Aizen is my fantasy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> Lee said what? Post a link for me.
> 
> I'll try to find and post some 'shown abilities' although there aren't too many.



I cant believe this brother man theres an entire fucking thread chronicalling why tyson is superior...you seem to be unable to look at it

jesus you still haven't answered why you think lee compares to a world class fighter in the same tier of people lee openly admitted would pwn him



flailing shadow said:


> is it a lie, or are you just under the impression its a lie?



oh i am fairly certain its complete horseshit ya little pedo


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2010)

lol at Bruce Lee knowing as much about boxing as a world class boxer. Lee is someone who ultimately dabbled in boxing when compared to Tyson. 

Lee did not study any major kick boxing arts, so him kicking Tyson's legs is not likely.

Lee doesn't have the weight or strength to stop an onslaught from Tyson. 

Lee doesn't even have much of a speed advantage either. He's not going to dance around Mike Tyson. It's not Naruto where Tyson is going to throw one huge haymaker by itself and Bruce Lee is gonna duck it and somehow hit a side kick to Tyson's ribs.


lol at Lee not getting hit by this man. These are not tip-tap punches either.


----------



## flailing shadow (Sep 19, 2010)

whatever immoral washcloth, i'l see you in your dreams tonight.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 20, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> well its good to know you have penetration fetishes..about children I don't have
> 
> really? did I humiliate you that bad?
> 
> ...



lol I know right, but some things are common sense. We can argue till our faces turn blue on a variety of subjects but neither of us will deny that the sky is blue or that 1+1=0.


----------



## grinninggrizzly (Sep 20, 2010)

Tyson's an in-fighter so he'll naturally have to close distance. To do this he'll have to step in... and that gentlemen is when lee gets a gift-wrapped easy shot at his knee-cap, sending said kneecap flying into the nearest goalpost. "ZOMG! PRO-BOXER!" doesn't automatically guarantee victory in an unconventional, anyything goes matchup.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2010)

Kicking in his knee cap? You do realize that is a very low% strike right...

And keep in mind, Tyson is an in-fighter because he fights people who are bigger than him. He could fight Bruce Lee from the outside if he wanted to. And it's not like Tyosn would come bum rushing in, he would establish a pace first just like any sensible fighter.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2010)

grinninggrizzly said:


> Tyson's an in-fighter so he'll naturally have to close distance. To do this he'll have to step in... and that gentlemen is when lee gets a gift-wrapped easy shot at his knee-cap, sending said kneecap flying into the nearest goalpost. "ZOMG! PRO-BOXER!" doesn't automatically guarantee victory in an unconventional, anyything goes matchup.



so you done jerking off to lee and wanna actually debate seriously




The Chakra Fro said:


> lol I know right, but some things are common sense. We can argue till our faces turn blue on a variety of subjects but neither of us will deny that the sky is blue or that _1+1=0_.



you mean 2 right?


----------



## grinninggrizzly (Sep 20, 2010)

Knee, knee-cap... whichever. A solid hit to either from lee = a gory, ugly outcome. 
Granted, tyson can fight from the outside but i don't see him being effective enough from such a distance. Lee on the other hand will have all the room to unleash max powered kicks at tyson.
If anything getting a shot at tyson's knee wouldn't be difficult at all if he's within range. Simply duck a hook, grab the ground and REALLY kick it. Given it's bruce, said manoeuvre will be performed in a split second.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2010)

when have you ever seen someone just kick someones knee in like that? this isn't mortal kombat. how would lee even generate enough power, a kick to the knee is basically just a stomp. you can't have any hip in that kick.


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 20, 2010)

> Kicking in his knee cap? You do realize that is a very low% strike right...



The knee is actually a fairly prone and exposed target (one of the most accessible areas for a kick). Even near misses (ie slightly above or below the knee, but still contacting the leg) can be damaging or cause a loss of balance. If weight is on the leg and it sustains a solid blow to the side/back of the knee, it isn't pretty, and the recipient is almost assuredly going down.

That's just the mechanics of how the human body is designed, regardless of how built the person in question is.



> when have you ever seen someone just kick someones knee in like that? this isn't mortal kombat. how would lee even generate enough power, a kick to the knee is basically just a stomp. you can't have any hip in that kick.



A straight kick with the two facing each other (if that's what the other guy was talking about, couldn't really understand him) yeah, that isn't going to do anything to the knee. Seeing as the front of the knee is actually pretty powerful and blows to the front of the leg play to the leg's strength by design (the bone structure can take it and absorb the force while maintaining balance, big beefy muscles in the thigh above can tank blows easily from that direction).

It is the side and back of the knee that is weak. A roundhouse, hook kick, side snap kick/stomp kick (requiring the kicker to get off the line and have a bit of an angle on the opponent), etc can reasonably take out the knee without much difficulty.

But you're going to need one damn strong kick if you're going to take the knee on from the front when the defender is in any reasonable fighting stance.


> Simply duck a hook, grab the ground and REALLY kick it.



...Yeah, good luck with *that*.



> Given it's bruce, said manoeuvre will be performed in a split second.



Remember that Tyson is also stupid fast. Even if Lee were faster than him, I'm not seeing much indicating he was that much faster than Tyson. Not to mention, punches are simply faster than kicks as per human physiology. If the two are in the same league of speed (which I'm not seeing any huge discrepancy in this thread), that is really doing Tyson a disservice by saying that Lee could; get into Tyson's punching range, cleanly dodge a blow, out maneuvering him to set up a big kick and execute it...before Tyson's inevitable second punch (because Tyson actually does know how to box) comes flying around at Lee. The scenario you just described is absurd.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Sep 20, 2010)

Bruce Lee invented his own martial arts and beat guys like Jackie Chan and Chuck Norris.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll sum this thread up, Bruce Lee  the martial artist is an unknown. Where he'd stack with others like Tyson we don't know. Tyson is an actual fighter, the movie Bruce Lee is an actor/performer his feats don't count. Bruce Lee vs whomever turns into a shitstorm because the noobs mostly children don't seem to understand this.

Lee had some good martial arts flicks that I still like to this day but nostalgia aside and arguing with feats who has more/better actual combat ones? Tyson who is considered one of the greatest heavy weight boxers of all time, has won multiple championships, youngest to do so and won 26/28 fights with knockout vs someone whose ability outside the films is known only by those close to him. The answer is obvious.

EDIT Yeah he's notorious for being fast, hard hitting and vicious. He'll bite too.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2010)

Tobi Oochiha said:


> Bruce Lee invented his own martial arts and beat guys like _*Jackie Chan*_ and Chuck Norris.



so he beat a guy who's entire training backround was Chinese opera? and really norris? with his record? officially in a documented non movie fight? really?

1, not impressive

2, bullshit on the norris thing never seen it outside a film


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2010)

When did he fight Jackie? Never heard of this outside movies or even seen it in them. The Norris thing was in a movie and thus not legit.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 20, 2010)

This thread


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 20, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so you done jerking off to lee and wanna actually debate seriously
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I meant to put a minus sign


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 20, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> lol at Bruce Lee knowing as much about boxing as a world class boxer. Lee is someone who ultimately dabbled in boxing when compared to Tyson.
> 
> Lee did not study any major kick boxing arts, so him kicking Tyson's legs is not likely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 20, 2010)

flailing shadow said:


> parrying deflects the power elsewhwere, and bruce will counter in the same motion, wing chun style, and thats shadow certified.



parrying isn't deflecting all of that monster amount of power. not with lee's strength being nowhere near that much.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 20, 2010)

oh, this thread is still going on! I can't believe it


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 20, 2010)

> parrying isn't deflecting all of that monster amount of power. not with lee's strength being nowhere near that much.



Parrying is another one of those things that takes relatively little strength on the part of the one performing it as opposed to the opponent who is punching at it. A parry redirects the force of the blow by applying force on the side of the arm (where there isn't a whole lot of strength compared to the strength in the motion of propelling it forward), changing the angle and the further the arm goes with the punch, the further off from the intended target it goes. It doesn't really matter how much stronger Tyson is if Lee is attempting a parry, as that quality alone wouldn't prevent it from working.

If a parry isn't going to work, it won't be due to strength, I mean, parries are able to counter even flying kicks, where the attacker's entire body weight is literally flying at the defender. Again, not really saying Lee is going to win this, but some of these techniques are being grossly misrepresented.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2010)

Weltall8000 said:


> The knee is actually a fairly prone and exposed target (one of the most accessible areas for a kick). Even near misses (ie slightly above or below the knee, but still contacting the leg) can be damaging or cause a loss of balance. If weight is on the leg and it sustains a solid blow to the side/back of the knee, it isn't pretty, and the recipient is almost assuredly going down.
> 
> That's just the mechanics of how the human body is designed, regardless of how built the person in question is.
> 
> ...




I didn't claim that the knee cap was powerful, I claimed that it is a low% strike. How many fights have you seen with someone blowing someones knee out with a kick? It's not easy to hit someone who is moving stern in the knee.


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 20, 2010)

> I didn't claim that the knee cap was powerful, I claimed that it is a low% strike. How many fights have you seen with someone blowing someones knee out with a kick? It's not easy to hit someone who is moving stern in the knee.



How many fighters are willing to permanently damage their opponent's leg in a match that isn't life or death?

Generally, they'll go for the side of the thigh in competition instead, not because they are worried about missing, but rather because it doesn't practically guarantee to inflict long term damage if they land a solid kick. Like that video posted in this thread with the kickboxer who took down his opponent with kicks to his thigh, the kickboxer could have easily aimed slightly lower and destroyed his knee if he wanted to.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2010)

Weltall8000 said:


> How many fighters are willing to permanently damage their opponent's leg in a match that isn't life or death?


Every fighter worth noting.



> Generally, they'll go for the side of the thigh in competition instead, not because they are worried about missing, but rather because it doesn't practically guarantee to inflict long term damage if they land a solid kick. Like that video posted in this thread with the kickboxer who took down his opponent with kicks to his thigh, the kickboxer could have easily aimed slightly lower and destroyed his knee if he wanted to.



Kicking the thigh is better than kicking the knee, and you have a far less risk of hurting your own leg.


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 20, 2010)

> Kicking the thigh is better than kicking the knee, and you have a far less risk of hurting your own leg.



Kicking the thigh is a matter of attrition (though effective), kicking the knee is potentially a one shot that puts them at a serious disadvantage immediately.

Not really sure where you come up with this damaging the kicker so much more likely than kicking the thigh when going for the knee, but some of the likely kicks to a knee; stomp kicks, side snap kicks, and roundhouse kicks when used by an experienced fighter are casually capable of breaking baseball bats and the like. A solid chunk of wood > the weak point of a joint.


----------



## Id (Sep 20, 2010)

Tyson is a freak of nature. One of the reasons he dominated the Heavy Weight division, was thanks to his raw speed. The videos posted speak for themselves. 

Don’t bother to bring up parrying as if its some Mystical Asian Magic. All of a sudden Lee is a supposed expert in parrying hits, with his non existing fighting experience? Parrying is routinely done by boxers. It’s part of boxing 101.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2mTi4gWkWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmm there seems to be alot of wank on the tyson fight, Lee has video's up of him being able to strike so fast what world class martial artists aren't able to block him even with them knowing the strike is coming, while it's a given that tyson is probably gonna one or two shot him lee's striking power is enough that one or two shot's are definately gonna stagger tyson atleast


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> When all is said and done, Bruce Lee will love Mike.



Please let this be a Room 101 reference.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 21, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Please let this be a Room 101 reference.
> 
> 
> 
> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT*



whats even more impressive? each of those fast hits pack an insane amount of power as well. its not just speed.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 21, 2010)

And he can do it for rounds...

heh, I actually thought you were referring to the guy in your sig.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 21, 2010)

maybe Luffy trained under tyson


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 21, 2010)

Afro Luffy.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 21, 2010)

his afro was really made of Tyson's chest hairs


----------



## blueblip (Sep 21, 2010)

Fuck me, not this again...

I say Tyson, and no, I'm not going to back my claim. I did that in the last time this shitstorm hit the OBD and probably gave myself Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.

IWD, how did you manage to let yourself get dragged into this, again?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2010)

blueblip said:


> .
> 
> IWD, how did you manage to let yourself get dragged into this, again?



I jump on any thread where theres wank.....there always massive massive Bruce lee masturbation in these threads

but I think i gave myself shellshock  posting here


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 21, 2010)

I wonder if this kind of stupidity will last until the end of time.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 21, 2010)

there's massive wanking from both sides ImoortalWatchDog


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> there's massive wanking from both sides ImoortalWatchDog



no there isn't any one with even basic experience in some type of contact based martial arts (dun care if its wrestling to kung fu to basic self defense here) can take a good look at what tyson does..and the sheer magnitude of the speed and power of his blows and clear cut determine the winner




Aokiji said:


> I wonder if this kind of stupidity will last until the end of time.



this is an eternal thread though i mean it always comes back up...in one form or another and you always get ZOMG LEE-SAMA


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 21, 2010)

> no there isn't any one with even basic experience in some type of contact based martial arts (dun care if its wrestling to kung fu to basic self defense here) can take a good look at what tyson does..and the sheer magnitude of the speed and power of his blows and clear cut determine the winner



???

I was just saiyng that there's a lot of lee and tyson wankers....like "omg lee is faster than the eye can see" and "omfg tyson would not be hurted by anything"...pretty much tis is what I'm triyng to say


----------



## Abigail (Sep 21, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> ???
> 
> I was just saiyng that there's a lot of lee and tyson wankers....like "omg lee is faster than the eye can see" and* "omfg tyson would not be hurted by anything"*...pretty much tis is what I'm triyng to say



No one said that.

They said nothing Lee could do to him would noticeably hurt him.

I really like how this thread went past where Lee himself said people on Tyson's level would kill him. Apparently people know Lee better then he knew himself.


Requesting Lee vs Tyson threads be banned.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2010)

There was a nice thread on Bruce Lee by Haterade which pretty much summed up why he'd lose to people like Tyson. It was about clearing "the myth behind Lee".


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 21, 2010)

even assuming that lee would lose....please, don't understimate him...he was not just an actor


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2010)

No one said he was'nt a real martial artist but being a real martial artist won't  necessarily stop others from pwning you. Lee has no real combat feats especially against someone noteable. Tyson KO'd other legit fighters. After all that's explained and shown it's obvious he'd murder Lee.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2010)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> even assuming that lee would lose....please, don't understimate him...he was not just an actor



the problem is and you have constantly ignored this Lee himself openly admitted he had no business taking on people in Tyson's league

your not understanding the difference between a brilliant prodigy who dedicates himself in his spare time to refining martial arts...but is an actor by trade

vs a martial arts master (and lets face it top tier boxers are...this ) who's competed against the best in world..took many of them apart and is widely regarded as one of histories greatest fighters...do you understand the scale the sheer magnitude of this achievement? the ability a guy like this has at his disposal? the power? the skill? the effort it takes to get to this level and the fighting experience a person like this would have?

its not shameful Lee losing to a person like this its only natural


----------



## blueblip (Sep 21, 2010)

@HeavyMetalThunder: Who would you say is more likely to win a fight; a kung fu master who teaches at one of the temples in China, or a US marine?

Same principle applies here: Lee is the master at the temple, Tyson is the marine. One trains his body and hones his skill (and no doubt has top notch physique), but the other trains solely to be efficient in real combat.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 21, 2010)

> @HeavyMetalThunder: Who would you say is more likely to win a fight; a kung fu master who teaches at one of the temples in China, or a US marine?



actually I think the master would win...It's only my opinion anyway


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 21, 2010)

> @HeavyMetalThunder: Who would you say is more likely to win a fight; a kung fu master who teaches at one of the temples in China, or a US marine?



You're comparing someone who has trained in martial arts for 20+ years (ie a "master"), versus an unspecified marine, which is someone who took 12-14 weeks of, albeit, intense training, that may or may not have any actual combat experience, and is primarily trained to be a rifleman with hand to hand as secondary. Yeah, my money is on the Kung Fu master if these two are going fisticuffs.

But this is a bad comparison, as Lee and Tyson are much closer in terms of experience with their given disciplines, than the Kung Fu master and your typical US Marine. Tyson (and hell, so was Lee) is also in far better shape than most Marines.

I don't understand this notion that Eastern martial artists in general aren't working towards having efficiency in real combat. There is also a mental and spiritual side to it, but the techniques are intended to be pragmatic in fighting. And by the same token, boxing, while it (and the conditioning that typically accompanies it) does definitely have applications in real fighting, though it typically is emphasized on being a sport, not the most efficient means of real combat.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> No one said that.
> 
> They said nothing Lee could do to him would noticeably hurt him.



Not even a kick in the groin ?


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

That's actually the wank on tyson side, is that assuming lee couldn't hurt him, If he can move a person back even a few feet from a striking distance of once inch, i'm hard pressed to believe tyson isn't gonna feel a full punch


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> That's actually the wank on tyson side, is that assuming lee couldn't hurt him, If he can move a person back even a few feet from a striking distance of once inch, i'm hard pressed to believe tyson isn't gonna feel a full punch


are you talking about the punch [push] where the guy stumbled back into a chair?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> That's actually the wank on tyson side, is that assuming lee couldn't hurt him, If he can move a person back even a few feet from a striking distance of once inch, i'm hard pressed to believe tyson isn't gonna feel a full punch



key word is move...lee's one inch punch isn't even practical and it is more of a shub.


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah moving a 140lb guy with an inch of momentum is average.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't doubt that if given the right opportunity Bruce Lee could hurt Tyson, but so could most grown men, that doesn't mean they wouldn't be mauled to death afterward.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah, it's called a trick. what are you going to tell me next? that because some karate fighters can chop a brick into pieces they can bash heads? exhibition tricks are not proper way to measure how good someone can do in a fight.

and obviously Lee COULD hurt Tyson if he got a good hit on him. anyone could knock out anyone. If Tyson wasn't looking a jabroni like me could hurt him.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> Yeah moving a 140lb guy with an inch of momentum is average.


Try it, it's actually not that hard.


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> key word is move...lee's one inch punch isn't even practical and it is more of a shub.



Didn't say it was pratical, in a fight situation, and there's commentary from the guy who got hit complaining how much it hurt, what im saying is that with an inch of momentum doing that a real strike on tyson should be felt by that


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Sep 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Requesting Lee vs Tyson threads be banned.



Agreed, it's the biggest shit storm since Goku vs Superman.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2010)

Weltall8000 said:


> I don't understand this notion that Eastern martial artists in general aren't working towards having efficiency in real combat. There is also a mental and spiritual side to it, but the techniques are intended to be pragmatic in fighting. And by the same token, boxing, while it (and the conditioning that typically accompanies it) does definitely have applications in real fighting, though it typically is emphasized on being a sport, not the most efficient means of real combat.



its not that its that modern eastern martial arts schools a good chunk of them any ways seemed dominated by form based competition...as opposed to..the typical tournaments one sees in movies and what not

and sadly for every "real"MA stable in a modern major city theres at least half a dozen McDojos run by and populated with half baked idiots who probably have even less of a clue what to do in an "actual" fight or hell even a competitive based one then the bulk of the posters here...

aside from cain le combat or what ever its called and maybe savate I don't think any western martial arts have suffered a similar fate and thusly retain that 'efficient" edge

it effects popular perception too man and for those of us who argue against him say what you want about Lee he was good him beating say Primo Carnera or that bumb that went the distance with ali what inspired rocky...(although that bum seemed like an old school bum so maybe Lee'd have trouble with him) and the man was fucking cut and in good physical shape but...its not the same thing..as "I am a world class fighter and fight other crack pro experts for a living"

which seem to always be the main point of contention..any ways


----------



## Abigail (Sep 21, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Not even a kick in the groin ?


By noticeably hurt, I meant incapacitating injury.


Hale said:


> Didn't say it was pratical, in a fight situation, and there's commentary from the guy who got hit complaining how much it hurt, what im saying is that with an inch of momentum doing that a real strike on tyson should be felt by that



How about this, teach Tyson the "one inch punch".

I wonder how much damage he could do with it.

I can guarantee it would be more then Lee. Hell, teach pretty much any Heavyweight boxer it, see what they would do with it. Again, I can pretty much guarantee it will do more damage then Lee's.

Also, hurting is not the same as stopping him before he horribly murders you.

Hurting him is more than likely just making him kinda mad.


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> By noticeably hurt, I meant incapacitating injury.
> 
> 
> How about this, teach Tyson the "one inch punch".
> ...



Cool while Im teaching tyson the one inch punch, i'll teach naruto bankai.... Do you see how absurd this concept is, And I'm pretty sure lee has just as much of a chance to incapacitate tyson before tyson manages to hit him as tyson managing to hit him before he does that


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 21, 2010)

> Cool while Im teaching tyson the one inch punch, i'll teach naruto bankai.... Do you see how absurd this concept is, And I'm pretty sure lee has just as much of a chance to incapacitate tyson before tyson manages to hit him as tyson managing to hit him before he does that



...Why couldn't Tyson learn the one inch punch?


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Weltall8000 said:


> ...Why couldn't Tyson learn the one inch punch?



Why can't Naruto learn bankai?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> Why can't Naruto learn bankai?


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> What on earth are you talking about?



It's an obd match right? Why don't we give people skills they don't have? Because they don't have them...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> It's an obd match right? Why don't we give people skills they don't have? Because they don't have them...



and you completely and totally missed the entire fucking point of Abigale post

its either that or your intentionally ignoring it...to try and and fail as debunking a pro tyson argument


----------



## eHav (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> Yeah moving a 140lb guy with an inch of momentum is average.



the guy that took the hit, look at his feet, you can make almost anyone stumble back if u push them a bit when they have their feet together and arent in a balanced position. i think lee was the greatest at what he did but tyson is an actual fighter, he took on other world class fighters and came out on top


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and you completely and totally missed the entire fucking point of Abigale post
> 
> its either that or your intentionally ignoring it...to try and and fail as debunking a pro tyson argument



What point did i miss debunking, That if tyson took the month's or most like year plus to learn that technique he would do more damage then bruce lee would because of his size, If that was the point I intentionally ignored it because it has no bearing on the outcome of the fight


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 21, 2010)

You know, I first saw this thread when it had zero replies and before I even went in and looked what the OP had to say, I knew it would end up in a shit storm regardless. I do believe I have not been wrong in thinking so.
Also obligatory +1 and inb4thelock if nobody has said it yet.


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

eHav said:


> the guy that took the hit, look at his feet, you can make almost anyone stumble back if u push them a bit when they have their feet together and arent in a balanced position. i think lee was the greatest at what he did but tyson is an actual fighter, he took on other world class fighters and came out on top



This is true but being that he was able to do it from one inch away is the determing factor here and lee did have more then a few off screen fight's in his time, And adding his strinking speed, He should be able to give tyson a good fight


----------



## Id (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> Yeah moving a 140lb guy with an inch of momentum is average.



Tyson K.O. boxers with his one inch punch. You know boxers, in a stance with their chin tucked in, as oppose to some average nobody just standing their.


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Id said:


> Tyson K.O. boxers with his one inch punch. You know boxers, in a stance with their chin tucked in, as oppose to some average nobody just standing their.



Show me tyson ko'ing someone with a one inch punch


----------



## Abigail (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> Cool while Im teaching tyson the one inch punch, i'll teach naruto bankai.... Do you see how absurd this concept is



Are you seriously suggesting that learning a simple punch is the same as gaining an entirely new energy source, contacting a part of your soul and controlling it?

Seriously?

Not even mentioning that that wasn't even the point of my post to begin with.

Said point being that Tyson is stronger, teach him said move and he'd do more then stagger someone. i.e. *stronger.* This is the point incase it's still going over your head.

Christ, this isn't rocket science.



			
				Hale said:
			
		

> , And I'm pretty sure lee has just as much of a chance to incapacitate tyson before tyson manages to hit him as tyson managing to hit him before he does that


Not really, Tyson has much better explosive speed and a proven damage soak capability. Not something Lee can claim.

Not saying a lucky shot can't down him, just saying that's what it would take. A lucky shot. Needing to rely on luck should say something.


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 21, 2010)

Bruce pulls out his nunchucks and ko's Tyson without thinking twice about it. OP never stated he couldn't Therefor all of you talking about Tyson winning is rubbish.


----------



## Id (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> Show me tyson ko'ing someone with a one inch punch


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJOHMI5UX5E[/YOUTUBE]
He delivered short compact punches, a common trait if your in a peek-a-boo stance. He K.O. a guy with head gear, when he lands a short right hook. 

*Refer to 25 seconds into a video.


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that learning a simple punch is the same as gaining an entirely new energy source, contacting a part of your soul and controlling it?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...



I believe i address the point of that comment a few posts down, What is proving tyson has a better explosive speed? The's a video of a world martial arts champion being unable to block lee's punch once in eight times with warning that lee was going to strike, and as for damage soak I can't imagine that it's that high as like 48% of his victories were first round knock outs


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJOHMI5UX5E[/YOUTUBE]
> He delivered short compact punches, a common trait if your in a peek-a-boo stance. He K.O. a guy with head gear, when he lands a short right hook.
> 
> *Refer to 25 seconds into a video.



Huge difference between short and one inch


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 21, 2010)

Why, WHY is this thread still going?


----------



## Abigail (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> I believe i address the point of that comment a few posts down, What is proving tyson has a better explosive speed? The's a video of a world martial arts champion being unable to block lee's punch once in eight times with warning that lee was going to strike, and as for damage soak I can't imagine that it's that high as like 48% of his victories were first round knock outs


Because boxers train mainly for explosive speed.

Still love how you apparently know more about Lee then he knew about himself.


Hale said:


> Huge difference between short and one inch


Not really.


Lina Inverse said:


> Why, WHY is this thread still going?


Because stupid.


----------



## Id (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> Huge difference between short and one inch



Their is an even bigger difference when you consider that short punch measured in inches K.O.s an opponent conditioned specifically to absorb that kind of punishment. As opposed to some average nobody just standing their getting shoved. 


For Fucks Sake. The one inch punch is not practical, nor can it be used in a real fight. Look at his stance, and how it was applied so that Lee could provide a "*Show*". You honestly think Tyson will give him time to set it up, considering he stalks his opponents? Can he even land a one inch punch in that stance? Tyson moves side to side circling his opponent, in a slanted form.

Tyson could outright kill Lee in a fight. If not seriously hurt him. Lee isn't conditioned to absorb any of his punches. Let alone the sheer weight difference between the two.


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Id said:


> Their is an even bigger difference when you consider that short punch measured in inches K.O.s an opponent conditioned specifically to absorb that kind of punishment. As opposed to some average nobody just standing their getting shoved.
> 
> 
> For Fucks Sake. The one inch punch is not practical, nor can it be used in a real fight. Look at his stance, and how it was applied so that Lee could provide a "*Show*". You honestly think Tyson will give him time to set it up, considering he stalks his opponents? Can he even land a one inch punch in that stance? Tyson moves side to side circling his opponent, in a slanted form.
> ...



Where did I say that the punch was pratical or that lee would use it in a fight, I used it as an example to reference his striking power, and boxers are not conditioned to take strikes to the head they're conditioned to avoid them, Getting hit in the head repeated doesn't make you any more resistant to getting hit in the head if anything it compounds damage


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Abigail said:


> Because boxers train mainly for explosive speed.
> 
> Still love how you apparently know more about Lee then he knew about himself.
> 
> ...



So we take character statements for facts here? Didnt tyson say he was gonna eat someone's children, their heart? how did that work out for him


----------



## Id (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> Where did I say that the punch was pratical or that lee would use it in a fight, I used it as an example to reference his striking power, and boxers are not conditioned to take strikes to the head they're conditioned to avoid them, Getting hit in the head repeated doesn't make you any more resistant to getting hit in the head if anything it compounds damage



Your first mistake is bringing it up the one inch punch as a point of reference. It proves nothing. It does little to suggest what striking power Lee can generate, when its being exhibited in a show. 

Lee himself has stated that in a real world fight, fights are rarely ended with on hit. Strait from the horses mouth. But Tyson is a different story. He is conditioned, and trained to telegraph his punches in efforts to end his match with  a single punch. Case, and point the video shown in my prior post. 

The hell are you talking about conditioned to avoid head shots? You have a very skewed observation of what conditioning the body means. And yes boxers do condition (as in build up, prepare) the body to receive headshots. You have head weights aim to do just that. Boxers also train to defend themselves, training in the sense of developing a skill not to be confused with corporal conditioning.


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 21, 2010)

> Where did I say that the punch was pratical or that lee would use it in a fight, I used it as an example to reference his striking power, and boxers are not conditioned to take strikes to the head they're conditioned to avoid them, Getting hit in the head repeated doesn't make you any more resistant to getting hit in the head if anything it compounds damage



You do realize that boxers can and often do get hit dozens and dozens of times in the head over the course of a boxing match.

Granted they'd rather block or avoid them but, they tuck their chin for the purpose of lessening the damage/chance they'll get knocked out. They have their hands up to mitigate the hits that do make it to the head, reducing the force incoming, and protecting the mask area.

Now, there are certainly openings, which often times end up being the window of opportunity that ends up in a knockout but with that in mind; boxers are trained to take a punch...or 50...in the span of a few minutes.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 21, 2010)

Hale said:


> What point did i miss debunking, That if tyson took the month's or most like year plus to learn that technique he would do more damage then bruce lee would because of his size, If that was the point I intentionally ignored it because it has no bearing on the outcome of the fight



no it had a great deal to do with the fight in regards to just how much power each fighter could bring to bare and how behind lee is

not to mention and this is more me then abigale saying this: the one in punch is bullshit...and lee's not using that in a fight


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm getting confused

What are you exactly arguing of/for Hale?


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Id said:


> Your first mistake is bringing it up the one inch punch as a point of reference. It proves nothing. It does little to suggest what striking power Lee can generate, when its being exhibited in a show.
> 
> Lee himself has stated that in a real world fight, fights are rarely ended with on hit. Strait from the horses mouth. But Tyson is a different story. He is conditioned, and trained to telegraph his punches in efforts to end his match with  a single punch. Case, and point the video shown in my prior post.
> 
> The hell are you talking about conditioned to avoid head shots? You have a very skewed observation of what conditioning the body means. And yes boxers do condition (as in build up, prepare) the body to receive headshots. You have head weights aim to do just that. Boxers also train to defend themselves, training in the sense of developing a skill not to be confused with corporal conditioning.



There was no mistake with my reference, if you can deliver a certain amount of force with only 1 inch of momentum then you can deliver more force with more momentum or a full punch.

Im not quite sure what your saying but i'm going to assume your saying that if tyson hit's lee with a clean punch to head he's going down and that if lee hit's tyson with one clean punch he's probably not, I agree with this

There is no conditioning to increase the amount of blows to the head you can take by a noticable amount, head weights work neck muscles while i'll admit that does help in the stabilty of the head when getting struck it's not gonna stop a knockout


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> I'm getting confused
> 
> What are you exactly arguing of/for Hale?



I don't really have a position of who would win the fight it could go either way in my oppinion i just have a few issues with the arguments being presented on tyson's behalf


----------



## Id (Sep 21, 2010)

I will have an easier time shitting through my finger nails, then making sense of some of these comments. Lee was one of the most fit person in the world thanks to his strict diet, and workout? Are you fucking kidding me…. This means what to a boxer, or any pro athlete?  

For those who don’t know Boxers/Trainers know that the human body is not meant to handle the kind of punishment sustained in a boxing match. So to help  reduce the chance of serious injury, they build their bodies to be in the best condition possible. That’s why Alfredo Angulo road work consists of running one mile per round. Marquez runs on elevated ground in the mountains regularly, and at times through an inactive volcano. You guys would not believe the amount of discipline it takes to become a pro. Conditioning plays, an equally large part to learning the craft. 

And Lee’s strict diet?….let me tell you something about his diet. His wife took over his diet. She took a nutrition class to have an idea, and  cover what Lee needed to eat on the daily biases. On the other hand boxers of Tyson’s grade higher conditioning coach, and a Nutritionist. They need to know exactly the amount of nutrients are going into his body, to help ensure Boxers will have the proper amount of fuel to carry over the strenuous 12 round fight.


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no it had a great deal to do with the fight in regards to just how much power each fighter could bring to bare and how behind lee is
> 
> not to mention and this is more me then abigale saying this: the one in punch is bullshit...and lee's not using that in a fight



I'm not gonna respond about the one inch punch i believe i've done that already, and i'm not disputing that mike tyson is bringing more power to the fight, just the logic that lee is bringing none, my point was that if lee can move a 140ish pound person with one inch i'm sure that if he strikes tyson with a real punch he's gonna feel it


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 21, 2010)

sure he's gonna feel it

Lee's also gonna feel the next punch delivered to his face by pissing Tyson off even more


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Weltall8000 said:


> You do realize that boxers can and often do get hit dozens and dozens of times in the head over the course of a boxing match.
> 
> Granted they'd rather block or avoid them but, they tuck their chin for the purpose of lessening the damage/chance they'll get knocked out. They have their hands up to mitigate the hits that do make it to the head, reducing the force incoming, and protecting the mask area.
> 
> Now, there are certainly openings, which often times end up being the window of opportunity that ends up in a knockout but with that in mind; boxers are trained to take a punch...or 50...in the span of a few minutes.



This is true but it leave's some infomation out a boxer's head conditioning is basically getting used to being punched so you aren't as disoriented when hit and so that they become used to the contact.


----------



## Hale (Sep 21, 2010)

Id said:


> I will have an easier time shitting through my finger nails, then making sense of some of these comments. Lee was one of the most fit person in the world thanks to his strict diet, and workout? Are you fucking kidding me?. This means what to a boxer, or any pro athlete?
> 
> For those who don?t know Boxers/Trainers know that the human body is not meant to handle the kind of punishment sustained in a boxing match. So to help  reduce the chance of serious injury, they build their bodies to be in the best condition possible. That?s why Alfredo Angulo road work consists of running one mile per round. Marquez runs on elevated ground in the mountains regularly, and at times through an inactive volcano. You guys would not believe the amount of discipline it takes to become a pro. Conditioning plays, an equally large part to learning the craft.
> 
> And Lee?s strict diet??.let me tell you something about his diet. His wife took over his diet. She took a nutrition class to have an idea, and  cover what Lee needed to eat on the daily biases. On the other hand boxers of Tyson?s grade higher conditioning coach, and a Nutritionist. They need to know exactly the amount of nutrients are going into his body, to help ensure Boxers will have the proper amount of fuel to carry over the strenuous 12 round fight.



I don't Know where anything about lee's diet or fitness came in as i've never metioned that and yes tyson is conditioned, just as lee is, but neither of that conditioning is gonna help much with any strike to the head



Lina Inverse said:


> sure he's gonna feel it
> 
> Lee's also gonna feel the next punch delivered to his face by pissing Tyson off even more



I can't imagine why any person who was about to fight Mike tyson and think to themselve's i'm only gonna hit him once and end this....


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't get how Lee actually knocks out Tyson then. Could you explain it to me, and could you also keep in mind that Tyson is a much superior athlete. Yeah, Lee is fast but he's also 130 pounds....Tyson is fast and he's 215. Lee isn't going to be able to throw a flurry on Tyson because Tyson would trade blows with Lee.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2010)

Hale said:


> I'm not gonna respond about the one inch punch i believe i've done that already, and i'm not disputing that mike tyson is bringing more power to the fight, just the logic that lee is bringing none, my point was that if lee can move a 140ish pound person with one inch i'm sure that if he strikes tyson with a real punch he's gonna feel it



Tyson feels it then gets pissed and murders lee with his fists


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Sep 22, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, he doesn't stand still and move his arm one inch.  If you analyze the famous Once Inch Punch video, you'll see he gets the best possible method to hit a person from that distance.  His entire body torques/twitches right before the instant he actually makes contact, using as much body weight as he possibly can from such a little distance.


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 22, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> yeah, it's called a trick. what are you going to tell me next? that because some karate fighters can chop a brick into pieces they can bash heads? exhibition tricks are not proper way to measure how good someone can do in a fight.
> 
> and obviously Lee COULD hurt Tyson if he got a good hit on him. anyone could knock out anyone. If Tyson wasn't looking a jabroni like me could hurt him.



It's really hard to knock him out though, you'd need a full weight hit on his chin to pull this off.

Then again, I don't know how much you weigh.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 22, 2010)

lee isn't knocking tyson out at all thats just retarded. like seriously. meanwhile a barrage of punches from tyson will leave lee with maybe a busted nose, multiple broken bones on his arms and legs and destroyed ribs if not outright dead.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't agree to this "anyone could ko anyone"....it's more like "anyone could hurt anyone"


----------



## Gray Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't believe there are people who think Bruce Lee would stand a chance in hell against Mike Tyson.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 23, 2010)

Gray Wolf said:


> I can't believe there are people who think Bruce Lee would stand a chance in hell against Mike Tyson.



People apparently think that in a fight a magic ''eastern martial art'' variable enters all relevant formulas, allowing Lee to beat Tyson by pure magic.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> People apparently think that in a fight a magic ''eastern martial art'' variable enters all relevant formulas, allowing Lee to beat Tyson by pure magic.


Really? I didn't see anyone appealing to magic. Care to show who posted that argument?


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 23, 2010)

generally speaking they say 'a good big man will always beat a good little man'

so that's where i stand i guess


----------



## Punpun (Sep 23, 2010)

And what if the little man kick the big man in the nuts and then gouge his eye off ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2010)

Then obviously the little man would win.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2010)

Mandom said:


> And what if the little man kick the big man in the nuts and then gouge his eye off ?


What if the big man punches the little man's dick off?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2010)

What if the little man has LHWs?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 23, 2010)

Havoc said:


> What if the big man punches the little man's dick off?



Before or after he was emasculated ? 

Now just like this, why are some guys trying to argue Lee would win this match ? If bloodlusted Tyson will go to your ear and eat it. Now that's a way to end a fight. 

---

Is it me or : quite don't work anymore.


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 23, 2010)

> Now just like this, why are some guys trying to argue Lee would win this match ? If bloodlusted Tyson will go to your ear and eat it. Now that's a way to end a fight.



Keep in mind, if bloodlusted eye gouges, low blows, biting, or other nasty things are not off the table for Lee either.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2010)

Weltall8000 said:


> Keep in mind, if bloodlusted eye gouges, low blows, biting, or other nasty things are not off the table for Lee either.


People have been saying Lee would do that this whole thread.


----------



## Weltall8000 (Sep 23, 2010)

And people have also been arguing as though none of that would be effective if attempted.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure most people pointed out that Tyson could fight dirty as well, not disregard that it would be effective, unless you have some quotes I missed.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 23, 2010)

14 pages? Holy shit...


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 23, 2010)

Weltall8000 said:


> Keep in mind, if bloodlusted eye gouges, low blows, biting, or other nasty things are not off the table for Lee either.



lol Tyson has lee beat in this aswell as he has fought dirty in real life. 

Just ask Holyfield


----------

